# Unpopular opinions 2010 Hair Edition



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

Time for folks to admit to things that others may not particularly agree with. 

Please, please do NOT make this a personal thread, ie. calling out anyone specifically or making it obvious that you are referring to particular individuals.  This should be about your views on hair practices in the broadest sense of the word which may be considered as 'unpopular.'

Texlaxing is NOT for everyone
Sometimes I lather more than once
I wear my hair down occasionally
I don't rate cheap conditioners, sorry


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

It's not a hair care practice, but I guess it's an unpopular opinion.

APL is not the very tippy tops of the armpits. You gotta get a little deeper than that. 
The end.


ETA:
KISS is not always gonna be the truth. Some people can DC, bun it up, and go.
If you can't, then don't. It'll be okay; your hair will grow regardless.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 16, 2010)

If not combing your hair for 6 months doesn't work for some people, why wait so long to pick up a comb? I give things 1 to 2 tries and if my hair slaps me then it's time to go back to basics LOL


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 16, 2010)

Please don't stone me y'all, but I don't think growth aids really work. I think it's all in our minds and the growth is really due to taking care of your hair properly.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

I wouldn't call waiting six weeks between relaxers a "stretch."


----------



## hothair (Jan 16, 2010)

I like honey blonde hair on me straight, curly, kinky - and I'm chocolate coloured -I colour/bleach/highlight my hair multiple times a year

I also like to flat iron my hair - doing it right now. 

Oh I like extensions weaves, lacefronts, braids whatever as long as I paid for it, it's mine

I BKT and I AM natural - eat your heart out


----------



## Minty (Jan 16, 2010)

Its not necessary to purchase every product on a line just because one item worked well.

Cutting is not the only solution 

Not everyone should be stay at home hairdressers


----------



## shtow (Jan 16, 2010)

DCing (especially often) is optional, but not essential for healthy hair.

A 30 step regimen is too much for me.

Most expensive brands contain junk.  I went into Ulta and read the labels of some higher end brands and my face was 

Heat can be beneficial if used correctly.

Pre-pooing is a waste of time to me.  If I am going to wash my hair to clean it, I'm not going to waste product and time prepooing.  If it's that serious, I just dilute the poo.

I have recently discovered that I do not need to clarify as much as I did before.

Washing/styling less often has it's benefits  I have went from a 1/week regimen to a 1/every 2 week regimen and my hair is thanking me.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 16, 2010)

I comb my hair everyday. I haven't noticed any breakage.


----------



## hothair (Jan 16, 2010)

Forgot to add - I'd rather rock shorter hair and look fly than have long hair and look busted (BTW I'd prefer long and fly)


----------



## darlingdiva (Jan 16, 2010)

Trimming isn't necessarily the devil. Don't trim you hair if it isn't necessary,but don't baby bad ends--trim them.

Mineral oil and petrolatum don't necessarily have to be avoided like the plague.

Put a dab of shampoo on your hair if necessary. I can't just put shampoo on my scalp because I detangle on dry hair with conditioner and oil. I would have build-up galore if I did not put a dab of shampoo on my hair.


----------



## shtow (Jan 16, 2010)

One more lol I could never relax at 6-8 weeks. There is no NG to relax at that point. Usually after 10-12+ weeks there is adequate NG to place relaxer on lol


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Jan 16, 2010)

Low manipulation ain't for everybody.   A lot of hair has been and will be lost all in the name of low manipulation.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 16, 2010)

Natural ain't for e'erybody.

There, I said it.

(I'm including myself, been natural twice as an adult, didn't like it, sue me.)


----------



## cocoaluv (Jan 16, 2010)

Lace front wigs..............just say NO.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 16, 2010)

All conditioners are not deep conditioners.

Sulfate-free shampoos are not better than those that do contain sulfates.


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 16, 2010)

shtow said:


> One more lol I could never relax at 6-8 weeks. There is no NG to relax at that point. Usually after 10-12+ weeks there is adequate NG to place relaxer on lol



Totally agree unless trying to maintain a really short pixie style relaxing every 6-8 weeks is not necessary.


----------



## melissa-bee (Jan 16, 2010)

Anything less than 12 weeks is not a stretch. 
Heat makes my hair tameable.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Jan 16, 2010)

melissa-bee said:


> Anything less than 12 weeks is not a stretch.
> Heat makes my hair tameable.



My hair loves heat.


----------



## Okay (Jan 16, 2010)

I wish i had a much looser texture...


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jan 16, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> Natural ain't for e'erybody.
> 
> There, I said it.
> 
> (I'm including myself, been natural twice as an adult, didn't like it, sue me.)


 
I hear ya'

I eithier looked like bozo the clown with all these little coils on my very dense hair or it looked like I had a jerri curl (not cute in the year 2009)


----------



## shtow (Jan 16, 2010)

LANGT said:


> I wish i had a much looser texture...



If my texture were just a little looser I would go natural.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 16, 2010)

You can relax every 7 weeks and not be doomed to a thin, balding head.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> Sulfate-free shampoos are not better than those that do contain sulfates.



Very true. Some of them are even more drying, especially the natural/organic shampoos.


----------



## Okay (Jan 16, 2010)

shtow said:


> If my texture were just a little looser I would go natural.


 
Me too. Save money, time, not worry about limiting heat as much.
Not needing to have a specifik diet for it to grow.. Oh and no need for supplements, unless i wanted to.

Plus i love curls


----------



## Skiggle (Jan 16, 2010)

I think *anyone* can rock
natural hair.

I still see the BKT as a perm/relaxer.


The way I see it, do what's right
for your hair. Bandwagons will cause you
to go broke and may damage your hair
thus giving you  numerous setbacks.

ETA: Just thought about this:
looser texture doesn't always necessarily mean
that your hair will be any easier
to handle.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 16, 2010)

i LIKE zillion braids (got them right now) and have never had breakage or jacked up edges with them. My hair can take heat and be silky straight  and revert 100% with no problem. 

Also I always wonder why people take length shots with a bra on that is obviously worn higher then normal JUST to say they are bsl....and some people have long hair but the ends are see through and nasty and the real healthy looking hair stops at their shoulders lol

one last thing, i know people like to do self trims but they be jacking up their hair most of the time and people always tell them the cut looks good and i sometimes wonder am I looking at the same picture. in other words, self cuts 95% of the time look HORRIBLE.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 16, 2010)

This thread is funny...(i must add things lol am pms'ing)

-Why baby split ends...Just trim them...Short hair is hot too!

-Not all conditioners are deep conditioners
-Not all ingredients must be avoided like a disease

-NO NO NO am not co washing 3 times a week...I don't want to wet my hair that much! PERIOD

-Protein is not the DEVIL. just a little strong lol

-Sleeping with a bag...Um WHY?! 

-And finally I am not putting any creams that belong in my butt on my HEAD!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Jan 16, 2010)

i stopped using grease 4 yrs ago, but i started using it again last month :/


----------



## God's Anointed (Jan 16, 2010)

-Expensive products sometimes contain the worst ingredients.
-You don't have to buy the most expensive things for your hair to be healthy.  There are some cheap things that can work wonders in your hair
-Claiming APL when you have one strand of soaking wet hair barely reaching APL; likewise for every other milestone
-Cones aren't the devil.  Some people do have good results with products that contain cones
-You don't always have to trim your ends.  Sometimes they are craving moisture...but other times, let those ends go my sistas
-Buns aren't boring!!!  Dress/spice them up


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 16, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> If not combing your hair for 6 months doesn't work for some people, why wait so long to pick up a comb? I give things 1 to 2 tries and if my hair slaps me then it's time to go back to basics LOL



I tried that. lets just say NO


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

God's Anointed said:


> -Buns aren't boring!!!  Dress/spice them up



I know! I like buns and updos and protective styles; it's only a drag if you make it that way. I feel pretty with my sock bun.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jan 16, 2010)

For example! If you have ONE to TWO strands of hair that hit BSL BUT 99% of the rest of you hairs hem line is APL...you are *APL*! It irks me when people claim on that technicality. My opinion...sorry!

Stop taking length check pics with your head tilted BACK...that’s called "Length Cheating"!


----------



## tailormade84 (Jan 16, 2010)

every natural does not need to cowash 2-3x a week (i'd spend my LIFE detangling if i did)


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> I know! I like buns and updos and protective styles; it's only a drag if you make it that way. I feel pretty with my sock bun.


This guy told me that i was "rocking that bun right" [email protected]! In the club at that too

I have never looked boring w/a bun unless my hair was really short.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 16, 2010)

All long hair is not beautiful.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jan 16, 2010)

boingboing said:


> For example! If you have ONE to TWO strands of hair that hit BSL BUT 99% of the rest of you hairs hem line is APL...you are *APL*! It irks me when people claim on that technicality. My opinion...sorry!
> 
> *Stop taking length check pics with your head tilted BACK...that’s called "Length Cheating"!*




i notice that as well


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 16, 2010)

Heat can be a wonderful tool when used properly and in moderation

It's so easy to go overboard with it,and i think that's when a lot of heat damage occurs.


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 16, 2010)

I like this thread!

Here's mine:

1. ANYbody can stretch their relaxer... you don't get breakage unless you're not properly/thoroughly balancing moisture and protein.  It's okay to be too lazy to learn how to stretch, *just stop blaming your hair*! (PS, I agree, anything under 12 weeks doesn't count as a stretch to me...)

2. Baby trim those thin ends! I hate seeing pics of ladies with "BSL" or "MBL" hair but the thickness ended about 5 inches up... I'd rather thickness over length any day so why hang on to scraggly ends?

ETA: 3. I don't believe I need to buy expensive products to take care of my hair. Some of my best products are "cheapy" products and I find nothing wrong with them!


----------



## CurlTalk (Jan 16, 2010)

I clarify every time I wash; I use too much product not to, and my hair doesn't suffer b/c of it. 
I don't dig co-washing. 
I only moisturize/seal when my hair needs it, not every night. 
I use cheapie conditioners WAY more than any other. Like I'm talkin dollar Suaves and the like. My hair loves it.

Beautiful hair is not equal to long hair; I have seen too many (both IRL and online) long haired people being told that their hair is beautiful just because it's long, when in fact it is dry, stringy, the ends are broken and see through, and their edges/ nape are nonexistent.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't believe you need a $300.00 piece of equipment to make your hair grow


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

WHY do you clog up somebody's PM box asking them how to get similar results, when you refuse to do what is required? Pls don't waste my time with  "Why won't my hair grow?" questions when you sleep with your hair loose on a brillo pad sheet every night, refuse to protective style, and don't believe in vitamins.  You already KNOW why your hair won't retain, stop playing games.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't use Paintbrush
for the love of coconut oil, just don't do it


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 16, 2010)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> I don't believe you need a $300.00 piece of equipment to make your hair grow



.... I'm under my steamer hating you right now LMAO jk


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 16, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> This thread is funny...(i must add things lol am pms'ing)
> 
> -Why baby split ends...Just trim them...Short hair is hot too!
> 
> ...


 

Completely off topic and I apologize, but your hair is just so gorgeous I swear.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> I know! I like buns and updos and protective styles; it's only a drag if you make it that way. I feel pretty with my sock bun.



Me too...and I like the Chinese Braided Bun, but I don't braid it. 
But anyway, I don't understand how buns make people look unpretty or unkempt. It's not like you have to wear a naked Ms. Trunchbull bun...pull out some tendrils, make a swoop bang, put in a headband, wear some show-stopping earrings, try out a lavish hairstick, throw a flower on that b****...just do something. 

How does pulling your hair out of your face and eyes make you look like you just marched out of the bush? Isn't it the opposite?
I mean..whenever I watch movies and there's some wild person living in the woods trying to kill folks, the wild person is not wearing a bun with a cute little flower clip in it. I don't understand. 

And I really hope that no one is offended by the following, but IMO, the only way that a bun should make you feel unpretty is if you don't think that your face is pretty on its own, without some hair around it. Because generally, with a bun and with all pulled back styles, that's what's most on display. *shrug*

I apologize for the rant, but I've been thinking about this for a minute.


----------



## shtow (Jan 16, 2010)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> I don't believe you need a $300.00 piece of equipment to make your hair grow



I learned that the hard way. The pibbs was a total waste of money for me.  Never again.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 16, 2010)

Dominican blowouts are not the devil if your hair is properly maintained.  Especially roots only.  Where my folk at?


----------



## Maynard (Jan 16, 2010)

You are not 100% natural if you BKT'ed.

You are 0% natural.


----------



## shtow (Jan 16, 2010)

A lot of people do not need to use a water based moisturizer 2x a day.  I can't even remember the last time I used one.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 16, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> .... I'm under my steamer hating you right now LMAO jk


 I'm probably hatin too


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 16, 2010)

janeemat said:


> Dominican blowouts are not the devil if your hair is properly maintained.  Especially roots only.  Where my folk at?




Dominican's jacked up my hair! and i only went once! I think it should say...The heat i agreed to take to have swang jacked up my hair.

leave my country's name out of it.

now don't stone me yall.love ya!


----------



## God's Anointed (Jan 16, 2010)

Adding more...
-If you aren't healthy on the inside how do you expect to be healthy on the outside? 
-If you aren't financially stable, stop trying to jump on every bandwagon and becoming a PJ.  Some ppl can afford to do it but if u can't, learn to buy/use things within your budget!!
-Cutting your hair does NOT make it grow.  Preventing split ends from traveling up the hair shaft DOES
-What works for someone else won't always work for you so don't be surprised...
-Growth aids don't always work and no product grows your hair overnight so be patient while maintaining your healthy tresses.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 16, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> Dominican's jacked up my hair! and i only went once! I think it should say...The heat i agreed to take to have swang jacked up my hair.
> 
> leave my country's name out of it.
> 
> now don't stone me yall.love ya!



LMAO I hear ya! I always feel weird even typing Dominican blowout. I am my favorite Dominican hairdresser!


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 16, 2010)

type 3 hair or hair with type 3 in it retains length better then type 4 to me...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Just because YOU couldn't do it, doesn't mean *I* cannot do it.


----------



## natura87 (Jan 16, 2010)

Gin said:


> You are not 100% natural if you BKT'ed.
> 
> You are 0% natural.


 

Natural hair isnt for everybody.  Just admit it and move on. If you have to chemically alter your hair everytime you get a considerable amount of new growth,blast it with crazy amounts of heat and potentially harmful fumes drop the facade that you are natural.  You arent. No one is holding a gun to your head forcing you to be natural:swordfigh. Just embrace the fumes and move on with your life.


----------



## MelsWifey (Jan 16, 2010)

Thin ends are not ALWAYS damaged ends!!!

Personally, I like blunt/even hair, but too often I hear stylist say that if your ends are thin they're damaged. Some people hair just grows uneven. For example, your nape could shoot down at a faster rate leaving the top behind making the ends appear thin, but they are not damaged. I have to keep mine cut/trimmed because spots on the the left side of my head are a completely different texture then the right and grows at a faster rate always leaving my ends lop-sided. I dont relax my edges cause the don't even have a curl pattern so my texture is mix-matched everywhere, lol. In these scenarieo's cutting/trimming ends are for vanity, not health and should be your choice.

EVERYBODY's hair grows whether they take all the crazy suppliments or use the bandwagon products!!!

 I look at those just like quick weight loss. Its better to start and keep a routine that you can sustain. Retention comes from care and consistance. I learned that the hard way :-/.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

My natural hair was far easier to manage when it was kinda dried out.   I don't think natural hair needs nearly as much moisture as is made out to be. I think half of it is just aesthetics, but looks certainly aren't everything.


----------



## Almaz (Jan 16, 2010)

I LIKE the smell of Amla grew up with it used it all my life


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 16, 2010)

This thread is funny, here is mine
Most of my conditioners have mineral oil or petroleum as the 2nd or 3rd ingredient and I love them a lot
I comb my hair everyday even when I wear wigs
I don't buy expensive products most of my stuff cost $15 under


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Neva mind....................  Don't want to start a fight up in here.


----------



## hatmat6 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have SOOOOO much RESPECT for a brown skinned 4a4b long hair woman.
Sorry 3's,  but it's just easier for you.erplexed


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jan 16, 2010)

Hair that has been treated with henna is processed hair. Yes, I know henna is a natural plant but lawsone is a chemical compound.  The way lawsone permanently binds itself to the hair strand is a chemical reaction.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 16, 2010)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Hair that has been treated with henna is processed hair. Yes, I know henna is a natural plant but lawsone is a chemical compound. The way lawsone permanently binds itself to the hair strand is a chemical reaction.


 I didn't know that,but this explains a lot.
I'm happy i changed my mind about using it.
You have to grow out hennae'd hair right?


----------



## MelsWifey (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Neva mind....................  Don't want to start a fight up in here.


 
Come on now! This is all in hair fun. At the end of the day we are all gonna keep on doing what work for US. It couldn't be that bad, lol.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jan 16, 2010)

I love flat ironing.
Roller-setting at home may NEVER work for me.
I love to color my hair.
I always have and always will wear my hair down 90-95% of the time.
I don't care about LONG HAIR as much as I care about HEALTHY HAIR.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jan 16, 2010)

janeemat said:


> Dominican blowouts are not the devil if your hair is properly maintained.  Especially roots only.  Where my folk at?



ITA: I used to go to the Dominican salon in my old 'hood every week for over 6 years. My hair was healthy, long, had no problem retaining length and growing AND I was double processed. A.N.D, I got a 'blow fry' on a relatively regular basis (my roots NEVER play) and I didn't have any problems. Some dominican's actually KNOW what they're doing.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jan 16, 2010)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Hair that has been treated with henna is processed hair. Yes, I know henna is a natural plant but lawsone is a chemical compound. The way lawsone permanently binds itself to the hair strand is a chemical reaction.


 
Oh boy I guess that means I am not Natural anymore. All shucks!!! *kicks rocks* lol


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jan 16, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> .
> You have to grow out hennae'd hair right?




 grow it out or cut it out


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 16, 2010)

outspokenwallflower said:


> *I love flat ironing*.
> Roller-setting at home may NEVER work for me.
> I love to color my hair.
> *I always have and always will wear my hair down 90-95% of the time*.
> I don't care about LONG HAIR as much as I care about HEALTHY HAIR.


 
To the bolded: I totally agree... I love a freshly flat-ironed head of hair and I wear my down about 90% too.  I think I've retained my length pretty well.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 16, 2010)

-Type 3 hair does not always equal easier, especially when length plays a factor.
-Stop being delusional about length.
-Wet hair length shots don't count.
-I hate see thru ends. HATE.
-Long hair just ain't meant for everybody.
-Some people really do look better with straightened hair.
-All those extra damn vitamins and supplements aren't necessary.
-TWA's aren't the business on every head.
-Who gives a **** what someone else considers natural or relaxed?
-Every 2 week washing is not for me.
-It's not so much the product as technique/regimen that improves hair health.
-Folks ain't gotta lie to kick it. 
-When relaxed, my hair loved some mineral oil, cones, and the Dominican salons!
-I refuse to believe one visit to a stylist can cause irreparable damage to your hair. Unless a chemical service is involved. Blowdry? NOPE
-Just because I pay a "professional" to do my hair and give them directions doesn't mean I'm not going to ask for a hand mirror and watch what the hell is going on! I consider it protecting an investment.
-It's okay to be picky and speak up w/a stylist. They're paid to serve.
-I hate sisterlocs!
-Little bitty box braids is a children's style. Sorry. 

umm...I'll just stop now.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jan 16, 2010)

Eisani said:


> -Type 3 hair does not always equal easier, especially when length plays a factor.
> -Stop being delusional about length.
> -Wet hair length shots don't count.
> -I hate see thru ends. HATE.
> ...


 
lol...just let it all out!


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 16, 2010)

Some BKT'd hair dont look healthy to me


----------



## zenith (Jan 16, 2010)

I would like the ladies with longer than APL hair to start posting pics of their edges. 

Always showing us your back may make the rest of us drool on your hair, but i also need to see exactly where you hair starts. 
Having knee length and no hair on your edges and nape is not drool worthy!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 16, 2010)

Natural isn't for me. My hair is big like 80's hair. I am tiny. 5 foot 3 inches, 105 pounds. All that hair overpowers me. Eventhough my natural texture is pretty and curly, I don't like big hair.  

Oh, I hate seeing hair pics of damaged, thin, see through hair. Just cut it and start over.


----------



## hatmat6 (Jan 16, 2010)

*
-TWA's aren't the business on every head.*


*-I hate sisterlocs!*

*-Little bitty box braids is a children's style. Sorry.* 

umm...I'll just stop now.[/QUOTE]



OMG  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!

sorry I was typing so fast I messed up the quote!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 16, 2010)

boingboing said:


> lol...just let it all out!


She asked lol!


zenith said:


> *I would like the ladies with longer than APL hair to start posting pics of their edges. *
> 
> Always showing us your back may make the rest of us drool on your hair, but i also need to see exactly where you hair starts.
> Having knee length and no hair on your edges and nape is not drool worthy!


This made me giggle for some reason. ****, ear length or TBL, bald edges aren't a good look regardless. Thank you Lord for full edges/nape and MBL hair.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 16, 2010)

BKT hair overall does not impress me...health or lengthwise.


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 16, 2010)

And another thing...Posting a warning about the mess in your bathroom/bedroom is not hot.   If it's a hair shot - there's no need to have your panties hanging from the towel rack WTF? Clean it up! Dang....


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

Is it still natural if heat usage has forever changed the bonds in your hair, to the point where you have to cut it off to get your natural curl pattern back?    

Is that different or better than BKT or henna? isn't the hair still "processed" into a different state, by that definition?


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 16, 2010)

- seeing bad weaves is a daily occurence. And a sad one.

-I think some people confuse breaking as shedding. You can BREAK long strands too


----------



## zenith (Jan 16, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> And another thing...Posting a warning about the mess in your bathroom/bedroom is not hot.   If it's a hair shot - t*here's no need to have your panties hanging from the towel rack *WTF? Clean it up! Dang....




Okay, i'm off to glory!!!  &


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

MelsWifey said:


> Come on now! This is all in hair fun. At the end of the day we are all gonna keep on doing what work for US. It couldn't be that bad, lol.



Well. 

I was gonna say that to ME, APL is not long. It just isn't. People come in like  Yeah, boyeeeee.... how you like me now! My hair is SO LONG!!! And I'm like erplexed..... oooooookkkkkaaaaayyyyyy. Do you, mama! But if it took you 2 years of a 75 step reggie to go from SL to APL.... what are you crowing about?


----------



## natura87 (Jan 16, 2010)

Relaxing, texlaxing and weaving up your baby -it isnt cute. You know good and darn well that the odds of your black baby having 1a hair is slim to none. Stop lying to yoruself and stop hurting your baby.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

I believe women should get their ends trimmed and professionally, trimming hair is more than having a pair of shears and a willing hand, or if you have skills do it yourself. But cut your ends! I get tired of seeing long hair but with uneven frazzled ends (this is all AA women not just this board, there's some crazy thought if you trim you lose length but no it helps you maintain more because you don't have frazzies or splits moving up the shaft). 

My friends hair is bsb and she refused to trim her ends, they looked horrid but hey go on with ya bad scraggly ends self, I told her but she hit me with the same story "I don't want to lose my length" whereas if she was on a trimming schedule that wouldn't be an issue.

regardless of how much you moisturize your ends splits happen even in the healthiest of heads you have to trim regularly, and I don't mean a hair cut just a trim sometimes under an inch is good. bad ends snatch onto each other and when you comb you start to see broken ends and sometimes too much shedding. if your hair is catching, snagging when you comb brush you need a darn trim.

my opinion but I see it too often and it makes the hair look pretty bad.

self relaxing, I don't recommend it unless you do hair and or have learned from a pro, so many women self relax and the hair looks bad or they suffer breakage or damage because they don't know what they are doing. self relaxing is not for everyone.

and yes I comb, brush and still have healthy hair on my head.

and again these are my thoughts in general not directed to anyone on here just general thoughts on black hair and haircare.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

I hate the term "natural" as it is used on black hair boards. It's just annoying and the meaning of it is so elusive. If my hair is all mine, then it's natural dangit. I hate the arguments over what is natural If someone feels they are natural with bkt or color who cares? 




Curious, what do you mean by this cream tee?



Cream Tee said:


> Texlaxing is NOT for everyone


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

If you want healthy hair, put in the work. Don't start a thread or Pm asking for advice with 50-11 excuses. Money issues are acceptable, but don't start saying, I don't have time to deep condition, but I love using my flatiron everyday. Roller setting looks really hard. I don't really want to wear a bun to work. Well you have to give a little! Just a little! lol


----------



## natura87 (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont trim....and i dont see any reason to start. If it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## tdwillis (Jan 16, 2010)

What a great thread. I believe a lot of people use heat more often than they will admit because they are afraid of the "heat nazis".


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just because it isn't split, doesn't mean it isn't damaged. 

If you length is thinning from arm pit to your bra strap...that isn't from "Age"...thats from regime issues  

Your hair is a fiber....would you soak a silk sweater in water and oil all day? No. Why do you do that to your hair. 

If baggying, prepooing, deep conditioning with a steamer for an hour, and cowashing 4x a week still leaves you with dry hair...maybe you need to cut that out and try something else. 

All conditioners are not deep conditioners

Daily moisturizers are designed to keep hair from drying out, not to restore moisture like a rinse out conditioner. 

Why try to push 30% of moisture into hair when it isn't designed to hold that much

Porosity control isn't going to save you from a chronic porosity issue. 

Sit under dryers do not always equal less heat. 

The goal should be to maintain the quality of the hair as it grows longer. You can tell in a picture if that is not the case


----------



## jupitermoon (Jan 16, 2010)

Expensive products aren't necessarily better---it's all about the ingredients.

It's nice to have hair inspirations, but it's also important not to compare your hair to others' too much.

I don't belive in growth aids.  Unless you're severely malnourished or ill, your hair growth is what it is.  Retention is the key.

It's best to do what works for you instead of trying to follow someone else's regimen to the tee.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> I hate the term "natural" as it is used on black hair boards. It's just annoying and the meaning of it is so elusive. If my hair is all mine, then it's natural dangit. I hate the arguments over what is natural If someone feels they are natural with bkt or color who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well this is just personal, I can't speak for anyone else, but I should have thought it through a bit more before deciding to texlax.  I like to stretch my relaxers, but I was finding it impossible to do so with texlaxed hair, I just ended up touching up more and reaching for the flat iron more.  I'm big on rollersetting too, and I just didn't like the way my hair looked when I finished a set.  That's not to say that I don't think texlaxing is better for the hair though.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

I hate it when I see people act all high and mighty when they see someone with waist length healthy hair who uses products they look down on just because they research hair and they know something now. Ok they use pantene and products with sulfates but their hair looks 282787298x better than yours and mine. And they probably can't be bothered with internet hair forums either. So who are we criticizing again? Seriously?


----------



## Duff (Jan 16, 2010)

VERY unpopular opinion.....

thin stringy ends should be cut off.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Unpopular hair opinion #49 

If I have been seeing you post on here since 2005 when I started lurking, and your hair is STILL stuck at SL (not talking about folks who have gone natural and BCed, then relaxed, then BCed again) and not shown any growth whatsoever  Then I don't really care to hear your opinion on hair health, growth or retention. You obviously have no clue WTF you are talking about.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2010)

I like my shrinkage.

The wet look is overrated. Give me dry and kinky any day.

I agree that texlaxing isn't for everybody. If you want to wear your hair straight most of the time, just relax straight and save yourself a lot of time and trouble.

Heat is not the devil. Heat can actually be very helpful for some heads.


----------



## Duff (Jan 16, 2010)

heat is not the devil

relaxer is not creamy crack


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Unpopular hair opinion #49
> 
> If I have been seeing you post on here since 2005 when I started lurking, and your hair is STILL stuck at SL (not talking about folks who have gone natural and BCed, then relaxed, then BCed again) and not shown any growth whatsoever  Then I don't really care to hear your opinion on hair health, growth or retention. You obviously have no clue WTF you are talking about.




Daammn you're not playing today!


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

Why would I be scared of water when I am relaxed?  I really don't know where that myth comes from.  It's ONLY when you are a pressed natural that you may feel the need to fear water, sweat, and rain.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

@LadyPaniolo
that's not really true some folks like myself don't want hair to their knee caps. 

my hair grows, then I cut it. it grows back I cut it again it doesn't mean people can't grow their hair, i've had bsl i've had nl, sl hair. not everyone on here is about knee cap length either.

BUT when people see my hair it's really healthy, shiny and has body like crazy.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Unpopular hair opinion #49
> 
> *If I have been seeing you post on here since 2005 when I started lurking, and your hair is STILL stuck at SL * (not talking about folks who have gone natural and BCed, then relaxed, then BCed again) *and not shown any growth whatsoever * Then I don't really care to hear your opinion on hair health, growth or retention. You obviously have no clue WTF you are talking about.





@ the bolded, I'm just going to pray that this won't be me in 4 years.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

the switchblades are about to come out up in here lmao!

or should I say cutting shears lmao!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> @LadyPaniolo
> that's not really true some folks like myself don't want hair to their knee caps.
> 
> my hair grows, then I cut it. it grows back I cut it again it doesn't mean people can't grow their hair, i've had bsl i've had nl, sl hair. not everyone on here is about knee cap length either.
> ...



Not quite sure what you are referring to.... are you talking about my opinion that APL isn't long? Well, I'm sure all of us agree that health and length are separate issues. But the fact still remains that all of us have an opinion about what "long" means in regard to hair. I stand by mine.  You are free to have your own.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Unpopular hair opinion #49
> 
> If I have been seeing you post on here since 2005 when I started lurking, and your hair is STILL stuck at SL (*not talking about folks who have gone natural and BCed, then relaxed, then BCed again*) and not shown any growth whatsoever  Then I don't really care to hear your opinion on hair health, growth or retention. You obviously have no clue WTF you are talking about.




And before anybody looks at my join date... lemme bold that part.  (BC 5x since 2003 here)


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

, who cares is your hair healthier?  just because your not toe length doesn't mean your not taking care of your hair or that you don't know what your talking about.

i'm 5'4 and I do not want to walk around looking like a treasure troll  with wishnick length hair 






shan_2001 said:


> And before anybody looks at my join date... lemme bold that part.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

All right now  errrybody settle down! It isn't that deep. No need for anybody to start  up in here.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh I got another one, hair types, I don't know mine and dont' really care about it, but I think some bend the truth on their hair type, i've seen some on hair boards try to claim 3 something when they are a 5. ( I know 5 doesn't exist lmao).


----------



## taz007 (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> Why would I be scared of water when I am relaxed?  I really don't know where that myth comes from.  It's ONLY when you are a pressed natural that you may feel the need to fear water, sweat, and rain.



Shan you are on a roll today!!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 16, 2010)

*Research it before you buy it..you already spent the money..now you ask "What do I do with it {guilty}?"*


----------



## sunnydaze (Jan 16, 2010)

Type 3 hair does have its problems (frizz being one of them).

I believe i would have liked my hair when it was relaxed better if it was a true type 4. Most of the beautiful, thick, lush relaxed heads I see are type 4s.

Some people go natural not to wear puffs or wngs, but to do the same styles they did when relaxed, just w/o the chemicals. Going natural does not obligate you to wear certain hair styles to be "authentic".


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Jan 16, 2010)

1.  Stop jumping on bandwagons when you haven't let the LAST bandwagon you jumped on GO anywhere.  

2.  If you are perpetually stuck at SL and refuse to protective style, I don't have anything else for you.  IT WORKS, REALLY.

3.  Success usually has more to do with being CONSISTENT than being RESISTANT.

4.  If your hair likes what you're doing, why are you trying something else?  See #1 and #3.

5.  Heat is good.  TOO MUCH HEAT is bad.  Figure out what "too much" is for you.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> , who cares is your hair healthier?



Yes! I finally learned that the scissors aren't the *only* solution after all my many years at this hair thing.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> *1. Stop jumping on bandwagons when you haven't let the LAST bandwagon you jumped on GO anywhere. *
> 
> 2. If you are perpetually stuck at SL and refuse to protective style, I don't have anything else for you. IT WORKS, REALLY.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duff (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> Why would I be scared of water when I am relaxed?  I really don't know where that myth comes from. It's ONLY when you are a pressed natural that you may feel the need to fear water, sweat, and rain.


 I've ALWAYS wondered that too!!!  I've never been afraid to get wet or caught in the rain...


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Shan you are on a roll today!!



At least someone thinks so.  

But seriously... it was ONLY the few times that I straightened my natural hair that I was afraid of taking a shower and was wrapping my hair in a plastic bag when it rained.    And I've been everything under the sun: natural, texturized, relaxed, everything but locked!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> Why would I be scared of water when I am relaxed?  I really don't know where that myth comes from. It's ONLY when you are a pressed natural that you may feel the need to fear water, sweat, and rain.


 
I used to avoid water when I was relaxed if I had done a rollerset. That would be 4+ hours down the drain if I let my hair get rained on. Yeah, it would still be straight, but it wouldn't be bouncy and swingy anymore.


----------



## Duff (Jan 16, 2010)

sometimes lurkers have a wealth of knowledge.  review all advice on their content and not just whom they are from.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

Sometimes, I think that length goals should only be reserved for the non-delusional. 
I noticed that last year, there were lots of (Insert goal here) by Dec 2009.
And when Dec 2009 rolled around, some didn't make the length goal, but they still claimed.
And it wasn't ambiguous or anything, it was quite clear that they didn't make it.
Stevie Wonder could have seen that they didn't make it. 
But I think that they thought that since hair grows .5 inches a month on average, and they'd been trying for x months, then they must have grown and retained x amount of hair. 

Folks got the hair growing game all wrong...that's not how it works. You can set goals, but don't always expect your hair to cooperate. And when (not if) it doesn't, take it like a man, redouble your efforts, extend your goal, and keep it moving. Don't claim a length that you didn't make, just because the month that you set in advance has come.  

I don't ever post in any of the progress threads saying that, because OP is usually so happy, and everyone else is all congratulating. I don't want to be a Debbie Downer. AND it's not nice and Momma Chaos told me not to say anything at all when such a situation arises.
But sometimes, I just wanna scream it loud enough to wake the dead.


----------



## Bene (Jan 16, 2010)

- APL isn't "long". BSL isn't "long". Whenever I see those lengths referred to as "long", I snicker. Different standards, I suppose. When I was growing out a pixie, I still thought like this.

- Going cone-free doesn't necessarily make you a cone-free nazi. Maybe for some people, but for the most part it's a personal decision.

- Same goes for avoiding heat. Personal decision.

- I can't get behind spending a lot of time on hair. If you have to constantly dedicate whole chunks of time to hair maintenance, maybe it is better to just chop it off?

- Wet hair pics don't count. If your hair is wet on a texture/length check, I'm not even bothering to look.

- Just because I don't agree with using a certain product, I'm not going to run around telling people that it causes cancer/ kills babies/ shoots old ladies/ etc. It's annoying when people decide that a product isn't for them, and then makes it a personal mission to ruin it for everyone else.

- Ladies, please look into getting properly fitting bras. If your bra strap is way up at your nape, and your hair is that length, you saying that you have BSL is ridiculous.

- Scraggly, see-through ends don't count. If the main body of your hair is at APL, but your scraggly, uneven, see-through ends are at BSL, I'm going to say APL with delusions of BSL. Sorry.


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

98% of LF wigs r an ugly HAM! If you can't afford 2 drop the money for a quality 1...don't buy 1...Im tired of seeing women who look like they have a bad shape up, boogers on the scalp n a head full of horse hair...yuck!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> *Stevie Wonder could have seen that they didn't make it. *


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 16, 2010)

LisaLisa, you just reminded me of one...

Don't mix in a million different additives to something and then ask what went wrong

Don't complain about protein making your hair to hard to comb when you slept in kpak, did an oil rinse, sprayed porosity control on your ends, rinsed, put in another cocktail of leave ins and air dried...  

If you *have* to add a cup of oil and butter to make a product work, just trash it and get something else.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

^^^+1

And if it doesn't work, stop using it, please, instead of torturing the rest of us with your  about how it jacked your hair up for the 12th time! If it jacks your hair up 11 times, seriously, what do you predict will be the result on try #12???


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 16, 2010)

APL is long to me  sorry, I didn't see many women past that when I was growing up.


----------



## Raspberry (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Well.
> 
> I was gonna say that to ME, APL is not long. It just isn't. People come in like  Yeah, boyeeeee.... how you like me now! My hair is SO LONG!!! And I'm like erplexed..... oooooookkkkkaaaaayyyyyy. Do you, mama! But if it took you 2 years of a 75 step reggie to go from SL to APL.... what are you crowing about?



 Come on now, let people have their moment .. APL is big milestone for a lot of us, that's longer hair than like 75% of black women.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> ^^^+1
> 
> And if it doesn't work, stop using it, please, instead of torturing the rest of us with your  about how it jacked your hair up for the 12th time! If it jacks your hair up 11 times, seriously, what do you predict will be the result on try #12???


 
12th time is the charm LP!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Sometimes, I think that length goals should only be reserved for the non-delusional.
> I noticed that last year, there were lots of (Insert goal here) by Dec 2009.
> And when Dec 2009 rolled around, some didn't make the length goal, but they still claimed.
> And it wasn't ambiguous or anything, it was quite clear that they didn't make it.
> ...



Agreed.

This is going to sound like I'm preaching to staff at work, but it seems the same principle can be adopted when trying to improve and grow hair.  Folks should set SMART targets:

*S*pecific
*M*easurable
*A*chievable
*R*ealistic
*T*angible

You've got to be honest to yourself.  There's no point if someone is clearly at neck length, but yet claim to be SL then complain that it's taking forever and a day to get to APL.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 16, 2010)

The hair thing is supposed to be fun. You should be enjoying your hair at each stage. You shouldn't be in the bed crying over one split end. 

Just speaking about myself...when I let some stuff go and decided to enjoy it more, it got a WHOLE lot easier. 

Happy growing


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 16, 2010)

gymfreak336 said:


> LisaLisa, you just reminded me of one...
> 
> Don't mix in a million different additives to something and then ask what went wrong
> 
> ...





Ooooh just remembered 1.

Some women claim they are protein sensitive to even light protein but they are RELAXED....are you relaxer sensitive too....because that's stronger!


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 16, 2010)

Short and thick >>> Long and thin

See-through ends are not the business.  You look crazy walking around with stringy see through BSL hair, when it would look better bluntly cut to APL or wherever the thickest part of your ends is.

Straight synthetic wigs look a hot mess.  Curly/wavy synthetic >>>> straight synthetic

Don't half-a$$ your way through the a rollerset, twistout or braidout and then get mad cause it didn't turn out the way you wanted it to.  The same with using styling tools.

I think box braids should either be done with extensions or not done at all.

You don't have to grow your hair out for months to know what your hair type is.  You can look at your edges and nape and tell right away.  Also type 3 hair has a different appearance when straight than type 4 hair does.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Agreed.
> 
> This is going to sound like I'm preaching to staff at work, but it seems the same principle can be adopted when trying to improve and grow hair.  Folks should set SMART targets:
> 
> ...



I like this.


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 16, 2010)

JUst because you see a curl in your hair, doesn't automatically make you type three.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Agreed.
> 
> This is going to sound like I'm preaching to staff at work, but it seems the same principle can be adopted when trying to improve and grow hair.  Folks should set SMART targets:
> 
> ...





YES! some women jump on a WL challenge and they are APL like SERIOUSLY!
It may happen for a handful but we all know is rare so please don't join!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2010)

hatmat6 said:


> I have SOOOOO much RESPECT for a brown skinned 4a4b long hair woman.
> *Sorry 3's,  but it's just easier for you.:*perplexed


I don't know where ya'll get that from



Eisani said:


> -*Type 3 hair does not always equal easier, especially when length plays a factor.*
> -Stop being delusional about length.
> -Wet hair length shots don't count.
> -I hate see thru ends. HATE.
> ...


I so agree with #1

Ok....I'll go:

I thought this was a random thoughts thread...not a behind the text, sneaky bashing of peoples textures, length's, edges, etc.  We have come along way, ladies...and we have got to do better!

I don't think this thread will last too much longer.  If it does, then I will come back and say I was wrong.   

Type 3 heads struggle just as much as other's....every type has their own issues.

Prepooing with oil (preferrably Vatika) is great for my hair.

My hair doesn't like Castor Oil...even if its mixed in conditioner

Being natural must be a choice you want to live with, cause it ain't easy.  Don't follow the masses if you are not ready.

Rollersets aren't that bad without flat ironing...you can do one without the other and its ok.

If the stones fly after my post, trust I'm good at throwing back...I don't miss either J/K


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> YES! some women jump on a WL challenge and they are APL like SERIOUSLY!
> It may happen for a handful but we all know is rare so please don't join!



 I know some folks were prolly   at the length goal challenges I joined this year... tis all good though, cuz I have faith  and determination  I can't wait to be like Tah-DOW a year from now


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

gymfreak336 said:


> The hair thing is supposed to be fun. You should be enjoying your hair at each stage. You shouldn't be in the bed crying over one split end.
> 
> Just speaking about myself...when I let some stuff go and decided to enjoy it more, it got a WHOLE lot easier.
> 
> Happy growing



Yes! When it becomes more stress & frustration than fun, you should probably take some time out and reevaluate. Half the time it's not as serious as you're making it out to be.


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

When I think some1 has cleverly positioned themselves 2 convince us 2 join them in their delusional ways...the pic doesnt count...i.e. taking a pic with ur hands raised n ur head tilted back or taking a pic of the longest part part n asking what length u r when u kno u have an uneven mess going on....


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I know some folks were prolly   at the length goal challenges I joined this year... tis all good though, cuz I have faith  and determination  I can't wait to be like Tah-DOW a year from now




Your hair is long and lovely! I have seen women with short hair joining these challenges when they need like 10 inches


----------



## dynamic1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Really unpopular opinion coming........

Most people don't know where their waist is located....some are underestimating, which isn't a bad thing.  I have seen people with great healthy waist length hair claim mid-back.  I blame it on peer pressure (they don't want to get called out) and the former low rise jeans craze.  

For Natural Waist:

For naturally indented waist, round waist with the measuring tape close to the skin. Be sure that this is where your body compresses the most.

If you are not very sure where the waistline is, tie a piece of string (preferably elastic) around the waist, and bend from side to side until the string settles in the indented part of your waist.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 16, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> Your hair is long and lovely! I have seen women with short hair joining these challenges when they need like 10 inches



after some trims


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

Really unpopular, I WILL be claiming my strand touching APL when it crosses.   It may not be full, but it IS an accomplishment!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Some of us who grew out from a baldie or close to it may end up being APL in the back and NL in the front.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jan 16, 2010)

i really hate "did i make APL, WL yet?" threads
i really don't think you need a dozen women on the site to tell u that u made APL, etc.
you're looking at the same pic as we are.


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Jan 16, 2010)

If you are transitioning to natural texture or newly natural, there are certain expectations you should just let go of:

- Your edges will never lay down like that straight hair. Textured hairlines are feisty.
- You won't be able to see your reflection in your hair
- There's going to be a cushion between you and your scalp and holding on to your straight ends forever will just make the contrast worse
- There is no miracle product. There are products I wouldn't want to be without, there are products that make my hair feel wonderful and easier to style. But they are just products
- Oil alone is not a styler or a moisturizer.
- Unless you never dry your hair, that out of the shower texture is just water weighing down your hair, not your true texture
- If you pull your hair back so tight into a puff that it looks like you use Botox -- you need an intevention
- If you consistently drool over others' hair without appreciating yours, you will never progress.  Get into the habit of loving your own head, as it is, flaws and all.
- If you are asking if you can claim shoulder length then you probably can't.
- Length isn't all that. It's nice, but overall health, feel, volume and texture are key. 
- A Ferm perm is a jheri curl with a different brand name.
- "Softeners" break down the chemical bonds of your hair, and are straighteners by another name.
- Relaxers are chemical straighteners. Why do we use so many euphemisms??
- Natural 4b's with long thick hair are my idols. Don't care if it curls; I've learned more from them about hair care than any curly 3-xx
- To wear my hair out during the day, I must protect it at night.
- Straightening it makes my soft fine hair frizzer. Many medium to coarse haired naturals look great when they straighten.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

this is a funny $$$ post right here! "itty bitty box braids are for children" oh darn I was thinking of trying these, skipping away lmao!!!!




Originally Posted by Eisani  
-Type 3 hair does not always equal easier, especially when length plays a factor.
-Stop being delusional about length.
-Wet hair length shots don't count.
-I hate see thru ends. HATE.
-Long hair just ain't meant for everybody.
-Some people really do look better with straightened hair.
-All those extra damn vitamins and supplements aren't necessary.
-TWA's aren't the business on every head.
-Who gives a **** what someone else considers natural or relaxed?
-Every 2 week washing is not for me.
-It's not so much the product as technique/regimen that improves hair health.
-Folks ain't gotta lie to kick it. 
-When relaxed, my hair loved some mineral oil, cones, and the Dominican salons!
-I refuse to believe one visit to a stylist can cause irreparable damage to your hair. Unless a chemical service is involved. Blowdry? NOPE
-Just because I pay a "professional" to do my hair and give them directions doesn't mean I'm not going to ask for a hand mirror and watch what the hell is going on! I consider it protecting an investment.
-It's okay to be picky and speak up w/a stylist. They're paid to serve.
-I hate sisterlocs!
-Little bitty box braids is a children's style. Sorry. 

umm...I'll just stop now.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> Your hair is long and lovely! I have seen women with short hair joining these challenges when they need like 10 inches



Thank you!  



dynamic1 said:


> Really unpopular opinion coming........
> 
> Most people don't know where their waist is located....some are underestimating, which isn't a bad thing. * I have seen people with great healthy waist length hair claim mid-back.  I blame it on peer pressure (they don't want to get called out)* and the former low rise jeans craze.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know that happens. It seems like if your hair has grown quickly or outpaced someone else, you are at a risk for :gotroasted: so some posters play down their growth. Cuz you know if half of your hair is at waist and the rest at MBL, you BET not claim waist  or there will be lots of snide comments about how you haven't really earned it. *shrug*

 That's why I don't bother even claiming a length  I have natural layers in my hair and for some reason the folks who claim the longest hair on their head as their current length are the first ones to jump in and criticize a poster with longer hair, saying she isn't really "there" yet.


----------



## Bene (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I make allowances if MOST of the hair has reached the goal. Like, lots of people are growing out bangs and layers, and some prefer a V or U shape. If it's done on purpose or _looks_ like it's done on purpose, then I'm ok with someone claiming a length even though all of their hair isn't there yet.


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

I think most textlaxers r trying 2 fake being a 3 texture...n r dissapointed when they textlax n its not curly...but instead looks like a limp ramen noodle.

I have never seen a cute phony pony...sorry.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

the comments are cracking me up, my hubbys looking at me funny because cause i'm laughing at the computer.

you don't like the celebs phony ponies?



Helpmeblongagain said:


> I think most textlaxers r trying 2 fake being a 3 texture...n r dissapointed when they textlax n its not curly...but instead looks like a limp ramen noodle.
> 
> I have never seen a cute phony pony...sorry.


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 16, 2010)

So your saying you loved yourself MORE because you decided to go natural???
Really? Really? I'm gonna need a comparison chart or somethin cuz I aint really buying it....


----------



## dynamic1 (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> Why would I be scared of water when I am relaxed?  I really don't know where that myth comes from. It's ONLY when you are a pressed natural that you may feel the need to fear water, sweat, and rain.


 
Unpopular opinion- I am natural and I _still_ don't want to get caught in the rain. Nope, not in a puff, not in a fro, not in a wash-n-go.   I use an umbrella or a hat.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> So your saying you loved yourself MORE because you decided to go natural???
> Really? Really? I'm gonna need a comparison chart or somethin cuz I aint really buying it....



Fax me a copy of this chart too...   You were so full of "self-hatred" then and now you're so full of love and joy and looking down on someone else just because you chopped your ends off two days ago?   Really now?


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 16, 2010)

Type 4s who are constantly trying to get their curls to "pop" worry me.  Your curls weren't meant to pop.  If they were they'd do it own their own.  I mean a little definition is nice, but don't weigh your hair down with gook just to see a spiral here and there.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

if you bkt and your "natural" you are no longer natural. you are using a chemical to alter the original state of your hair!!!!!!!!
why are you no longer natural um duh, you are using a chemical to straighten your hair a CHEMICAL! = no longer natural.
I love how folks say "i'm natural and I bkt to remain that way".


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

gymfreak336 said:


> If you *have* to add a cup of oil and butter to make a product work, just trash it and get something else.



 



A cup of oil and butter! That's funny!


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> the comments are cracking me up, my hubbys looking at me funny because cause i'm laughing at the computer.
> 
> *you don't like the celebs phony ponies?*


*
* 
I don't like the drawstring ponytails...or clip on buns...so any ponytail that looks like u can take it off in one piece...Im not a fan of...and that goes 4 celebs 2...but theirs usually dont look as busted as the ones I see in the BSS


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm kind of confused about something. People say things about their 4b curls. Like people write, "this is how I take care of my 4b curls." I thought 4b didn't have curls, it had zigzags. I just hate hair typing sometimes. It is just confusing. If it has curls, isn't it 4a?


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

And furthermore, it's funny when someone with a TWA talks about how much easier natural hair is than whatever they had before. Of course YOU say that. What on earth could possibly be easier than a TWA?  Other than a baldie?


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

I love being relaxed...say what u want about it...I ain't trading in the perm for a press n curl


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

@ Helpmeblongagain  

true. that's why I never tried them because of the super fake look.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 16, 2010)

Natural hair, to me, means unaltered hair (chemically or through heat). Thus, for one to have natural hair it should look the way it would without heat or chemicals. 

So really who's natural?

Long hair doesn't equate to instant beauty. Skin care and physical fitness should also receive regimens.


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> And furthermore, it's funny when someone with a TWA talks about how much easier natural hair is than whatever they had before. *Of course YOU say that. What on earth could possibly be easier than a TWA? ** Other than a baldie? *



 I had to release a large LOL for that one...whoooooo funnei stuff right here....


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> Really unpopular, I WILL be claiming my strand touching APL when it crosses.   It may not be full, but it IS an accomplishment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with this. I don't understand why there's such an issue with what's APL.  That's why the term is APL instead of PAPL (past APL).  I don't get the confusion.  When a person claims BSL, nobody is saying they need to be a centimeter past the bra-strap. lol

Oh, and I agree on some PPs about the length challenges.  I really don't think a person should be joining a challenge and haven't even met the goal before that one, i.e. someone who hasn't made APL joining a BSL challenge with hopes of making that length on December 31 at 11:59pm.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

I get kind of unjustifiably mad when I see type 2's relaxing their hair.  My mom is type 2/3 and I know this italian lady that relaxes her hair that looks like she is type 2 (roots). I know to each their own, and it's not my business, but I do get kinda mad.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I thought this was a random thoughts thread...not a behind the text, sneaky bashing of peoples textures, length's, edges, etc.  We have come along way, ladies...and we have got to do better!
> 
> I don't think this thread will last too much longer.  If it does, then I will come back and say I was wrong.



Girll...the random thoughts thread is this way: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9896086

This here be the unpopular opinions thread. 

And I don't think it will get locked...so far, things seem to be remaining civil, and I think they will stay that way. I really hope it doesn't get locked either...I kind of love this thread. 
SO many times, I've been on LHCF thinking this stuff, and feeling so wicked and evil because I thought nobody else was thinking it. But come to find out nooo....lots of people are thinking it, just no one wanted to say it. I guess unpopular opinions aren't so unpopular after all. 
And it's nice to just get some of this stuff said and in the open. 

A little :realitycheck: ain't never hurt no one.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2010)

Relaxed braidouts and twistouts look nothing like natural hair.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 16, 2010)

-EVERYONE can wear natural hair, just not necessarily in the styles or at the length that they want. That said, if you feel that it's too much work for you to maintain then go relax. It's your hair. Do whatcha like.
-Growth aids don't work. Any extra growth is due to taking better care of your hair or a  better diet.
-There IS such a thing as terminal hair length and it is genetically predetermined. 
-If you have to regularly spend more than 4 hours at a time on your hair you might want to re-evaluate your regimen. It's crazy to me that someone would spend that much time on their hair on the regular but can't find 30 minutes for exercise (I'm not talking about the once or biweekly deep conditioning sessions-of course, that takes time).
-On the same note,  you don't need super expensive products to have healthy hair. Again, it's crazy to not be able to afford healthy food or a gym membership but your monthly haircare budget is more than a lot of people's monthly rent.


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 16, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> Relaxed braidouts and twistouts look nothing like natural hair.



Neither do straw sets.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2010)

You are right....I did mean to post in the random thoughts thread, so thanks for helping a sister out. 

However, I did have some unpopular opinions of my own, so I did share them here.  

This isn't the first unpopular opinions thread.  There have been others and they are gone.  Hopefully, this one doesn't get locked.





Chaosbutterfly said:


> Girll...the random thoughts thread is this way: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9896086
> 
> This here be the unpopular opinions thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

Sometimes people really do look a HAM with their natural styles...aint nothing cute about a 1.5in fro with a glitter headband...or a 2in fro w/a gigantic flower stuck in it...


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 16, 2010)

If you're in the type 4 range, you're a grown adult sista and wish your hair was a looser texture in the 3s then you have some introspection to do and seriously need to deprogram yourself.....I find it really disturbing when I see grown women ...members of LHCF at that....still running up in unpopular opinion threads saying that...its sad and its not okay.

My hair does great with heat, its not the enemy when you have your technique together and do things in moderation.

I find it ironic that the same type 3 ladies that say their hair is no easier to retain length or care for are the same ones that are like "APL pffft that aint long! I had that length out the womb.......you aint got nuthin till your waist like I am after 1 year" yea you had it real tough there. I've always had hair past APL but for some ladies that actually had to put in work to retain length, APL is an achievement, let them have their shine.

BKT'd hair is not natural, its not that big a deal, the bkt'd ladies here still rock!

The VAST majority of lacefronts look RIDICULOUS even some of the really expensive ones, thats not our hair type...at least get something with SOME texture for realisms sake.

co-washing was too much work for me too much detangling and not a thorough enough clean for my scalp organic shampoo all the way

With the wide array of styling options available I think everyone could look great natural

Some people honestly look more striking with short hair, there was this poster I forget her name but she had a baldy, she was a chocolate skin tone, slender with gorgeous curves and I always looked at her siggy like honestly, she shouldn't grow her hair out, she looks amazing as is.

I think people get too obsessed with boosting their growth with a topical aid. Get your health and diet together and you'll see better results all around...its very simple.

I think straightened hair longer then waistlength starts to overwhelm you and look cumbersome.

I still associate buns with looking matronly or very formal overall but I think some ladies on here do make it softer and cute high buns are much younger and fun looking too.


----------



## anon123 (Jan 16, 2010)

You can't promise someone that what worked for your hair will work for theirs.  I know you reeeaaally believe it, but there's just no way you can know that.  So please, scale back on the "oh, my hair is just like yours, I guarantee you that x,y,z works".  I feel sorry for newbies who will believe it so much that they think they are doing something wrong when your favorite products don't work for them, like I used to.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

Helpmeblongagain said:


> Sometimes people really do look a HAM with their natural styles...aint nothing cute about a 1.5in fro with a glitter headband...or a 2in fro w/a gigantic flower stuck in it...


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you really enjoy your hair when it's in protective styles 99% of the time? My UO: Life's too short. Let your hair down.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 16, 2010)

texlaxing is the best of both worlds.  You can look natural one day and relaxed the next.


----------



## chosen1 (Jan 16, 2010)

My hair loves cones.  Natural shampoos suck on my hair.  They are more drying than my moisturizing shampoo's with sulfates.  Just cowashing and never using a shampoo is dirty.  But I do cowash sometimes but it doesn't clean the scalp as well as a shampoo.  I have to use a shampoo even if its sulfate free at least every two weeks. Sorry, didnt mean to offend people who strictly cowash.


----------



## BeetleBug (Jan 16, 2010)

-I'm tired of people of posting their salon catastrophes. Sorry, but it's your fault. You mean to tell me you had no idea of what your stylist was doing to your hair.
- I don't understand why type 4 is divided into 2 types. I have seen so many different 4 types. My two small 4b patches are drastically different from the mostly 4a that I have on my head. There is nothing similar about it.
-Long hair does not make you pretty. I noticed this sentiment across this board that long hair will somehow make you pretty. It doesn't work if your face is busted. Sorry
-No your hair will not magically change to a 4b to a 3b when you chop your relaxed strands off.
-You shouldn't be taking multiple vitamin pills a day unless you have a health problem.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 16, 2010)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> *Long hair doesn't equate to instant beauty. Skin care and physical fitness should also receive regimens.*


Oh my god YESSSSSSS!!!!



Southernbella. said:


> Can you really enjoy your hair when it's in protective styles 99% of the time? My UO: Life's too short. Let your hair down.


Amen to that girl life really is too short my air is down 95% of the time...if I got it, imma enjoy it


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't knock somebody else's hustle! If poster XYZ did something you wouldn't want to do in order to get her length (vitamins, extreme PSing, no heat at all) then you don't have to get your panties in a wad in her thread saying how you wouldn't be willing to do all that and imply that she has no life or whatever. It's cool to think that to yourself  but don't rain on people's parade.

I've seen people with intensive reggies that require massive amounts of time... it couldn't be me but I'm not jumping in her thread to tell her how unfeasible her reg is.


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> Can you really enjoy your hair when it's in protective styles 99% of the time? My UO: Life's too short. Let your hair down.




I've always felt this way...y have pretty hair if you're gonna hide it in a bun all the time? Just doesnt make sense. 

Also...I find anyone who dedicates 3hrs a day mixing henna...boiling this or that...hunting down a product just 4 their hair...a crazy woman...and when I see them in the relationship forum complaining about being single I want 2 tell them they're not going 2 get a man bcuz they're in a relationship w/their hair.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2010)

Going to bed without your scarf one night will not make or break your hair. Give your dh a break.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 16, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> Going to bed without your scarf one night will not make or break your hair. Give your dh a break.



true! 

or get some satin pillowcases


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> Going to bed without your scarf one night will not make or break your hair. Give your dh a break.



lol...tru...

I take breaks from scarves every once in a while...n my hair is still healthy!


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 16, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> Relaxed braidouts and twistouts look nothing like natural hair.



i didn't know that's what people were trying to achieve when they did braidouts/twistouts.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm sorry, I just realized one.

Stretching pictures is not the business.
If it's been months (4+..don't take a picture one month and then another the next month and be mad when you see nothing) and your hair hasn't progressed from your last progress shot, that's okay. Reevaluate your regimen, tweak accordingly, and check back later. 

Don't go on photoshop or MS Paint and lengthen the picture to make your hair look longer.  And then make a thread about your amazing progress. Just don't do it. Even if you're trying to line it up with another picture and it gets lengthened that way, there are resizing options available that keep the image's proportions true, but will let your picture line up.

And for the love of heaven, people need to stop encouraging this!
When you see it (and you know when it happens, because everything is just out of proportion), don't be like...CONGRATS GREAT PROGRESS. You know what it is!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 16, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> i didn't know that's what people were trying to achieve when they did braidouts/twistouts.




that's what i thought as well.  
but yeah, it does look different but I don't think someone with relaxed hair is trying to achieve a natural braidout look.


----------



## southernchocolate (Jan 16, 2010)

If you are a natural and plan to stay that way, please learn to love your "OWN" texture. If you are a 4b, then no amount of custards, gels etc etc is going to magically change you into a 3a. Sorry boo.

If you are relaxed and have no plans to go natural, then..........................................so what? Who cares? Making announcements about how you will "always relax" and never go natural is not only a waste of your time but also a waste of mine for reading it. It's your hair. Do what you want and what will make you happy.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> i didn't know that's what people were trying to achieve when they did braidouts/twistouts.


 
I've seen it countless times. "I can still get the natural look if I want it...I just do braidouts/twistouts."


----------



## Bene (Jan 16, 2010)

You don't need to protective style if you've got hair nape length or shorter. I'm of the minority who think if your hair is too short to bun, it doesn't need bunning. It's not long enough to get snagged on anything or to rub on any harsh textured things like clothes or chairs or something. It's still relatively young hair, it's more resilient than older hair, so it just doesn't need "protection" like longer hair does. I think bunning is only for hair that's long enough to get in the way. If it isn't, don't worry about it.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 16, 2010)

I:heart2:shampoo - and yes, I'm natural!!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm sorry, I just realized one.
> 
> Stretching pictures is not the business.
> If it's been months (4+..don't take a picture one month and then another the next month and be mad when you see nothing) and your hair hasn't progressed from your last progress shot, that's okay. Reevaluate your regimen, tweak accordingly, and check back later.
> ...



   OMG! I didn't know people did this!!!  Hmmmm... :scratchch now that you mention it... I have seen some pics like this where I wonder if the person has some kind of spinal disorder because they have a body that looks... distorted  but I never thought that it was a doctored photo!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 16, 2010)

and i don't care what ya'll say, imma continue taking my wet length check pics.   

length is length.  shooot


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

Helpmeblongagain said:


> Sometimes people really do look a HAM with their natural styles...aint nothing cute about a 1.5in fro with a glitter headband...or a 2in fro w/a gigantic flower stuck in it...


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jan 16, 2010)

Gin said:


> You are not 100% natural if you BKT'ed.
> 
> *You are 0% natural.[/*QUOTE]


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 16, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> I've seen it countless times. "I can still get the natural look if I want it...I just do braidouts/twistouts."



oh ok
............


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2010)

*Happily Me* said:


> and i don't care what ya'll say, imma continue taking my wet length check pics.
> 
> length is length.  shooot


....and your length is longggggggggg!!!!


----------



## Raspberry (Jan 16, 2010)

Helpmeblongagain said:


> Sometimes people really do look a HAM with their natural styles..*.aint nothing cute about a 1.5in fro with a glitter headband*...or a 2in fro w/a gigantic flower stuck in it...



  I gotta admit, I've always hated this "style".  After I BC'd I put some braids in..  I wasn't havin it.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm sorry, I just realized one.
> 
> Stretching pictures is not the business.
> 
> ...



omg, I didn't know people did this! Next time you see it please send me a pm and a link!! I need to see this.


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Jan 16, 2010)

HEY That is not true! lol Some people have to chop chop in order to attain healthier hair. My hair broke off to less than an inch in some places so not cutting it was not an option. Plus I had to grow and cut out all the color that was in my hair. I tried holding on to some scraggly ends but realized that half of my head at SL and the other half not at SL was cute so I cut it. Still at NL, but hair is much healthier  



LadyPaniolo said:


> Unpopular hair opinion #49
> 
> If I have been seeing you post on here since 2005 when I started lurking, and your hair is STILL stuck at SL (not talking about folks who have gone natural and BCed, then relaxed, then BCed again) and not shown any growth whatsoever  Then I don't really care to hear your opinion on hair health, growth or retention. You obviously have no clue WTF you are talking about.



Now onto my opinions: 
NEWSFLASH some people opt to cut their hair to a short length. There is a difference between short hair that doesn't grow and short hair that has been cut to that length for style purposes.

Just because you have long hair NOW doesn't mean you know everything about everything, because had that been the case you would've had long hair to begin with 

Twistouts and braidouts on relaxed hair in my opinion do not look cute. It does not look like natural hair period. It looks like relaxed hair that was braided and undone (hence the name). 

Heat is my friend 

I don't understand the point of drenching your hair with oils.

I like mineral oil 

Short haired ladies can know just as much about healthy hair care as long haired ladies.

I think stretching for more than 6 months is insane and has no point at all.

I hate protective styling. 

I probably have more, but i don't want to be too harsh lol


----------



## BeetleBug (Jan 16, 2010)

*Happily Me* said:


> and i don't care what ya'll say, imma continue taking my wet length check pics.
> 
> length is length.  shooot



I don't see how wet length shots are deceiving when you have shrinkage. My true length never shows w/ wet or dry hair b/c of shrinkage. But I can show an idea of my length better w/ my wet hair.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

Helpmeblongagain said:


> ...aint nothing cute about a 1.5in fro with a glitter headband....




I've seen a few of those... you have to REALLY be workin' to pull that off...    *cough*

But most of the time the best thing you can do for your TWA is to just let it be.   No shingling, gooping, accessorizing, protein treatments, baggying, $30 shampoo... just let it be. It looks good. It WILL grow.  I promise.


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 16, 2010)

yea, that stretched pic thing is quite common.


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

prettybyrd said:


> I:heart2:shampoo - and yes, I'm natural!!




Just out of curiosity...is there a reason a natural head wouldnt like shampoo?


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2010)

NikStar said:


> yea, that stretched pic thing is quite common.


 
I guess I just don't pay enough attention. Now yall are gonna have me looking for it.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont see how you can have hair anorexia when you know darn well your hair is longer then 90% of the sista's you walk past and you *know* yo fam be ranting and raving over the length non-stop. You know you aint got no hair anoreia keep it real.....


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> I've seen a few of those... you have to REALLY be workin' to pull that off...    *cough*
> 
> But most of the time the best thing you can do for your TWA is to just let it be.   No shingling, gooping, accessorizing, protein treatments, baggying, $30 shampoo... just let it be. It looks good. It WILL grow.  I promise.




Yea...u have 2 b stunning...if I ever BCed Id probably just wear braids or a wig 4 a while...


----------



## Bene (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm sorry, I just realized one.
> 
> Stretching pictures is not the business.
> If it's been months (4+..don't take a picture one month and then another the next month and be mad when you see nothing) and your hair hasn't progressed from your last progress shot, that's okay. Reevaluate your regimen, tweak accordingly, and check back later.
> ...




I didn't know people did this.  That's kind of pathetic. Hate to use such a strong word for it, but it really is pathetic. I don't want to think badly about anyone here but wow. If they really do alter their pics to make their hair look longer, then they're lying to themselves.


----------



## sunnydaze (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> *I've seen a few of those... you have to REALLY be workin' to pull that off*...  *cough*
> 
> But most of the time the best thing you can do for your TWA is to just let it be.  No shingling, gooping, accessorizing, protein treatments, baggying, $30 shampoo... just let it be. It looks good. It WILL grow.  I promise.


 

Right.  Alot needs to line up to look really fly with a twa. Or at least realize that now is the time to experiment with makeup and jewelry. 

TWA+ no makeup+ no jewelry only can work if you are extraordinarly cute and/or have a banging body.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I dont see how you can have hair anorexia when you know darn well your hair is longer then 90% of the sista's you walk past and you *know* yo fam be ranting and raving over the length non-stop. You know you aint got no hair anoreia keep it real.....



Isn't that the definition of hair anorexia? When you *feel* like your hair is short even though you have objective proof that it is in fact long?


----------



## Eritreladiee (Jan 16, 2010)

-I don't believe hair will eventually revert back after a BKT or henna treatments- I don't believe anyone who says it, nor would I ever take the risk.
-I believe heat protectants will give my fine hair heat damage. I'd rather flat iron (once in a blue moon) on naked hair. 
-You all will never see my bra or me 1/2 naked. If I reached a certain length, y'all can just take my word on the matter.
-Too damn many of us need to obsess over fitness goals, as we do hair goals. 
-The fake hair and big flower in natural hair has just got to stop.
-Both relaxed and natural heads, with the gorgeous gorgeous hair make me proud.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

Love it! So true!  



Eritreladiee said:


> -You all will never see my bra or me 1/2 naked. If I reached a certain length, y'all can just take my word on the matter.
> -Too damn many of us need to obsess over fitness goals, as we do hair goals.
> -The fake hair and big flower in natural hair has just got to stop.
> -Both relaxed and natural heads, with the gorgeous gorgeous hair make me proud.


----------



## Duff (Jan 16, 2010)

everyone is not qualified to GIVE advice.

and everyone is not CAPABLE of receiving advice.  

when you see this, please ignore....


----------



## Tee (Jan 16, 2010)

You don' have to take 50-11 vitamins and supplements for growth.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Fake hair is addictive :alcoholic I wish I could quit you!! Even now I'm like "Ok, once I'm at Hip Length I'll leave the fake hair alone!"


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Isn't that the definition of hair anorexia? When you *feel* like your hair is short even though you have objective proof that it is in fact long?


I said I dont see how you can have it when you _*KNOW *_your hair is way longer then average, if you dont know....than I just think thats really rare and wierd...I think very few ladies genuinely have hair anorexia, with the way people fawn over you when you have long hair and people in public look at you extra hard trying to find out where you hid the tracks theres no way you can honetly believe you have short hair lol I think its just something ladies say.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't understand why women who are already relaxed do BKTs.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 16, 2010)

Tee said:


> You don' have to take 50-11 vitamins and supplements for growth.




shut you mouth girl! 
J/k

but seriously, that's half my regimen


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I said I dont see how you can have it when you _*KNOW *_your hair is way longer then average, if you dont know....than I just think thats really rare and wierd...I think very few ladies genuinely have hair anorexia, with the way people fawn over you when you have long hair and people in public look at you extra hard trying to find out where you hid the tracks theres no way you can honetly believe you have short hair lol I think its just something ladies say.



Hmm... could be some folks are faking the funk, lol. I think maybe some posters say they have hair anorexia when what they mean is that they want MORE and MORE length and will never be satisfied till they look like Cousin It  (ETA: not that I would know anything about that   )


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> I don't understand why women who are already relaxed do BKTs.




I never knew this...I'm confused y any1 would do this...wouldn't it cause breakage?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Helpmeblongagain said:


> I never knew this...I'm confused y any1 would do this...wouldn't it cause breakage?



I'm confused about why anyone would BKT at all. If its a product that could kill me dead as a doornail if I don't crack the window open high enough erplexed I will NOT be pucking with it.  If it's that deep I'd just get a relaxer.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 16, 2010)

Am I the only one who never wants to post another pic again after reading all this j/k


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont understand why so many ladies on here still go to the salon so often, do you enjoy getting your hair tore up? How you gonna go, get your hair wrecked then act brand new like you never saw it coming? All the resources you have on hand and you still took yourself to a hood sub-par salon. I'm sorry but you did it to yourself.


----------



## Harina (Jan 16, 2010)

sunnydaze said:


> Right.  Alot needs to line up to look really fly with a twa. Or at least realize that now is the time to experiment with makeup and jewelry.
> 
> TWA+ no makeup+ no jewelry only can work if you are extraordinarly cute and/or have a banging body.



I think this is true for any type of short hair. Long hair is a safety net.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow, I absolutely love the big flowers in natural hair, twa's etc....oh well to each her own


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> I don't understand why women who are already relaxed do BKTs.





Helpmeblongagain said:


> I never knew this...I'm confused y any1 would do this...wouldn't it cause breakage?



someone that is relaxed *and* BKted would probably know more than me, I've never bkted but I'm gonna answer anyway. 

I think that the bkt does *not* straighten. It just removes frizz and infuses protein into the hair by way of heat. So it is good for the hair, while a relaxer just straightens it and it is detrimental to some extent. 
It wouldn't cause breakage because a BKT actually works BETTER on processed hair. You get the optimum results when you are relaxed/permed or colored because the hair takes the protein better.

When people with virgin hair do it, it lasts for less time, though it still works well.


----------



## shtow (Jan 16, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> If you're in the type 4 range, you're a grown adult sista and wish your hair was a looser texture in the 3s then you have some introspection to do and seriously need to deprogram yourself.....I find it really disturbing when I see grown women ...members of LHCF at that....still running up in unpopular opinion threads saying that...its sad and its not okay.
> 
> My hair does great with heat, its not the enemy when you have your technique together and do things in moderation.



I'm type 4 and yes, I do wish my texture was looser, which is why I relax.  I would take a 3b/c happily, but that aint happening any time soon - or ever.

I don't think I need to deprogram anything.  I like what I like, plain and simple.  Do people that color their hair need to deprogram?  Do clear people with perms need to deprogram? That's like me telling you that you need to deprogram yourself because you choose to wear your hair straight here and there (which I really wouldn't b/c I think your hair looks beautiful either way and I have a "do you" mentality)

I'm not trying to sound confrontational b/c this is a UO thread, I just wanted to speak on that.

Carry on .


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 16, 2010)

i like the flower in the hair too 
very pretty


----------



## Dani.Nicole (Jan 16, 2010)

In all honesty, it's all about finding the right stylist. Not all salons are the devil. And that's another opinion I'm putting out there: *I LOVE GOING TO THE SALON AND WILL KEEP GOING TILL THE DAY I DIE *lol I've been going to the same stylist since I was 10 and nothing ever happened to my hair until I started messing in it myself 



BlackMasterPiece said:


> I dont understand why so many ladies on here still go to the salon so often, do you enjoy getting your hair tore up? How you gonna go, get your hair wrecked then act brand new like you never saw it coming? All the resources you have on hand and you still took yourself to a hood sub-par salon. I'm sorry but you did it to yourself.


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

Dominican wash n sets r the ish...heat and all...


----------



## chosen1 (Jan 16, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> Am I the only one who never wants to post another pic again after reading all this j/k


 
I posted my pics because I was so proud of my little growth but now I'm keep keeping my inches to myself


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 16, 2010)

chosen1 said:


> I posted my pics because I was so proud of my little growth but now I'm keep keeping my inches to myself



wow..very nice progress


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

Helpmeblongagain said:


> Dominican wash n sets r the ish...heat and all...



yup, they are I love the swangy results  BUT only if you are like one week post relaxer so they don't start complaining about how you "need a relaser mami"


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> I don't understand why women who are already relaxed do BKTs.



When people first started talking about BKT, I thought it was just a really strong protein treatment.   Maybe some people are confused...? 



LaToya28 said:


> Am I the only one who never wants to post another pic again after reading all this j/k



No.  I was tempted earlier to respond to something, but it wasn't applicable to me even though I can see how folks would think it was.  But for the record...

MY HEAD IS NOT TILTED BACK IN MY AVATAR! Please see my January 2010 Fotki, it is less ambiguous there.   I didn't even have much growth between September and January, I won't intentionally misrepresent the little I had. 

NO, my being topless isn't meant to turn you on or to be indecent.   I just am indecent. 

No, those aren't panties hanging from my towel rack. it's a towel.


----------



## sunnydaze (Jan 16, 2010)

Why do people group light skin and long hair together like saying peanut butter and jelly?

Being honest most women I know in real life who have long hair (bsl and longer) are not light-skinned.....even on the boards..its 50/50 from where I see. Why do people cling to this even after seeing evidence to the contrary?


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

chosen1 said:


> I posted my pics because I was so proud of my little growth but now I'm keep keeping my inches to myself



Oh no! Don't feel like that...your growth is great!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 16, 2010)

chosen1 said:


> I posted my pics because I was so proud of my little growth but now I'm keep keeping my inches to myself




you shouldn't do that. 

I've been a victim of posting progress pics to soon  and was the talk of hairboard*s* 

it didn't even deter me.

do it for yourself, not us.


----------



## shtow (Jan 16, 2010)

Dani.Nicole said:


> In all honesty, it's all about finding the right stylist. Not all salons are the devil. And that's another opinion I'm putting out there: *I LOVE GOING TO THE SALON AND WILL KEEP GOING TILL THE DAY I DIE *lol I've been going to the same stylist since I was 10 and nothing ever happened to my hair until I started messing in it myself



I agree. It's nice to pamper yourself if you go to a nice salon, and not pookie n em LOL or if you are blessed to have a great stylist! 

I think some ppl still go because they know they are going to be TO' up if they do their own relaxers, cuts, trims, blow outs, etc.  Some things are hard to master and some things ppl should not do at home if they can't.


----------



## chosen1 (Jan 16, 2010)

I am a protein head.  I can use a mild protein twice a week without any bad effects for 2 months straight.  I never advised anyone else to do this but this lady went on my personal page on anotther forum and was reading my regimen and told me off about using protein.  It wasnt her head.  she acted like she gave birth to me.  I know we think we know it all but dang, some go way too far.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

sunnydaze said:


> Why do people group light skin and long hair together like saying peanut butter and jelly?
> 
> Being honest most women I know in real life who have long hair (bsl and longer) are not light-skinned.....even on the boards..its 50/50 from where I see. Why do people cling to this even after seeing evidence to the contrary?



Because they are ignorant. I often wonder why people who know so little feel obliged to talk so much.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 16, 2010)

shtow said:


> I'm type 4 and yes, I do wish my texture was looser, which is why I relax.  I would take a 3b/c happily, but that aint happening any time soon - or ever.
> 
> I don't think I need to deprogram anything.  I like what I like, plain and simple.  Do people that color their hair need to deprogram?  Do clear people with perms need to deprogram? That's like me telling you that you need to deprogram yourself because you choose to wear your hair straight here and there (which I really wouldn't b/c I think your hair looks beautiful either way and I have a "do you" mentality)
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion shtow, but white women do not have the same history as us or the same racial implications with hair and texture as we do. When white women get extensions, they get extensions that match their natural texture, we get hair that is the complete opposite of our hair and equate that with beauty.

When I'm saying is sometimes its really healthy for us to look into why it is we think a looser texture is better then what god blessed us with. I'm not saying this out of judgement because I felt the same way as a child...I think its really important for us to release ourselves from beauty standards that dont include us...its really liberating...trust me


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jan 16, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I dont see how you can have hair anorexia when you know darn well your hair is longer then 90% of the sista's you walk past and you *know* yo fam be ranting and raving over the length non-stop. You know you aint got no hair anoreia keep it real.....


 

LOL That's me...I use to think my hair was long, but since being on here I have developed a case of Hair Anorexia.


----------



## chosen1 (Jan 16, 2010)

And why can't I be a proud black women with a relaxer in my head.  Im not trying to be anything else. I just want to  get a comb through my hair.  (Naturals dont tell me off)


----------



## dynamic1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Helpmeblongagain said:


> Just out of curiosity...is there a reason a natural head wouldnt like shampoo?


 
Umm, yes and yes again.  _Most_ shampoo is evil to my hair. Certain surfactants glue my hair together something terrible.  Some, tangle, dry out and make my hair a complete mess.  I still use shampoo, but I am careful to pay attention to the type of surfactant and other ingredient combos.  When I was relaxed, I didn't have a big problem with SLS, ALS, etc.  My hair also hated shampoos like CON while relaxed.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> MY HEAD IS NOT TILTED BACK IN MY AVATAR! Please see my January 2010 Fotki, it is less ambiguous there.  I didn't even have much growth between September and January, I won't intentionally misrepresent the little I had.
> 
> NO, my being topless isn't meant to turn you on or to be indecent.  I just am indecent.
> 
> No, those aren't panties hanging from my towel rack. it's a towel.


 
I could be wrong, but I don't think anyone was calling you out...


----------



## BeetleBug (Jan 16, 2010)

sunnydaze said:


> Why do people group light skin and long hair together like saying peanut butter and jelly?
> 
> Being honest most women I know in real life who have long hair (bsl and longer) are not light-skinned.....even on the boards..its 50/50 from where I see. Why do people cling to this even after seeing evidence to the contrary?



All I saw when I was younger was dark skinned girls w/ thick, long hair. I never assumed skin color and hair length was connected in any way.


----------



## BeetleBug (Jan 16, 2010)

chosen1 said:


> And why can't I be a proud black women with a relaxer in my head.  Im not trying to be anything else. I just want to  get a comb through my hair.  (Naturals dont tell me off)



Well, I'm natural and I can easily get a comb through my hair. It's not hard to do.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 16, 2010)

Dani.Nicole said:


> In all honesty, it's all about finding the right stylist. Not all salons are the devil. And that's another opinion I'm putting out there: *I LOVE GOING TO THE SALON AND WILL KEEP GOING TILL THE DAY I DIE *lol I've been going to the same stylist since I was 10 and nothing ever happened to my hair until I started messing in it myself


Amen to that......i was really referencing those ladies that go to hood unprofessional salons retunr and get a horrible result and still wanna complain.

I have a wonderful stylist I trust....she sees me once every 1.5 years but I like her alot


shtow said:


> I agree. It's nice to pamper yourself if you go to a nice salon, and not pookie n em LOL or if you are blessed to have a great stylist!
> 
> I think some ppl still go because they know they are going to be TO' up if they do their own relaxers, cuts, trims, blow outs, etc.  Some things are hard to master and some things ppl should not do at home if they can't.


It really is nice to pamper yourself for sure, but it just always amazes me how people have horrible salon experiences hopping from salon to salon with no stylist they really trust and wonder why they have the results they have.


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think anyone was calling you out...




I def wasn't...I did make a comment about arms up n head tilted back but it wasn't aimed at any1 specific...n I didnt even notice her avatar until now...ha! That's not the lean back effect I was talking about tho...


----------



## sunnydaze (Jan 16, 2010)

When we remember why anyone has hair on their head in the first place (for warmth and protection from the environmental elements) it seems silly to believe that certain people were "blessed" with a looser hair texture than others...with blessed implying God is/was concerned with our vanity.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> someone that is relaxed *and* BKted would probably know more than me, I've never bkted but I'm gonna answer anyway.
> 
> I think that the bkt does *not* straighten. It just removes frizz and infuses protein into the hair by way of heat. So it is good for the hair, while a relaxer just straightens it and it is detrimental to some extent.
> It wouldn't cause breakage because a BKT actually works BETTER on processed hair. You get the optimum results when you are relaxed/permed or colored because the hair takes the protein better.
> ...


 
Thank you. I guess I always assumed it was a straightener since I've only ever seen it used to get hair straight/straighter.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> someone that is relaxed *and* BKted would probably know more than me, I've never bkted but I'm gonna answer anyway.
> 
> I think that the bkt does *not* straighten. It just removes frizz and infuses protein into the hair by way of heat. So it is good for the hair, while a relaxer just straightens it and it is detrimental to some extent.
> It wouldn't cause breakage because a BKT actually works BETTER on processed hair. You get the optimum results when you are relaxed/permed or colored because the hair takes the protein better.
> ...


Oh, that's good to know.  So it IS kinda like a really strong protein treatment. 




LaToya28 said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think anyone was calling you out...


I know, just covering my bases... I don't trust y'all.


----------



## chosen1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanx Sylver2, Helpmeblongagain, and Happily Me.  You guys are my inspirations for joining this site and starting my hair journey. I honestly would have to say I never thought 4b relaxed hair could get beyond shoulder length until I saw this site. I have a lot to learn still.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 16, 2010)

i think everyone gets called out in these threads.  it's all good fun tho.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 16, 2010)

Didn't read the whole thread and mostly talking about myself here.

Waistlength braids/weaves look great 
Having blond ambition doesn't mean one should make themselves a blond in reality
Natural and virgin are two different things
Weave checks do make me feel good (haven't gotten one though)
My TWA looked 10x than my relaxed pixie


----------



## butterfly_wings (Jan 16, 2010)

Stretching does not work for me, I relax every 6 weeks with no damage.  DC every week is unnecessary for me


----------



## chosen1 (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> When people first started talking about BKT, I thought it was just a really strong protein treatment.  Maybe some people are confused...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

U R hilarious!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 16, 2010)

Super thick hair is overrated.


----------



## butterfly_wings (Jan 16, 2010)

1 more.  Making your siggy picture appear narrower doesn’t mean your hair is longer and it doesn’t really fool anyone.  Tis all


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 16, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> Super thick hair is overrated.



LIES!! You and Mwedzi's hair is the BIDNEZZZ

Oh and here's another one, I'm more impressed by type 4's who achieved long lengths, its harder to retain length for us and its a true accomplishment


----------



## CollegeGrad (Jan 16, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again:

Hair length also depends on height.  Meaning, a woman who's 5'0 will get to APL much quicker than a woman who's 5'10.  So I personally give the taller woman more props.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> OMG! I didn't know people did this!!!  Hmmmm... :scratchch now that you mention it... I have seen some pics like this where I wonder if the person has some kind of spinal disorder because they have a body that looks... distorted  but I never thought that it was a doctored photo!



LOL, YES.
I attached a picture of it...it's my own, so don't nobody start shouting at me.
But anyway, the first one is what it looks like straight out the camera.
The second one is how it be looking by the time it gets to LHCF! 
Most of the time, it's more subtle though. 


And guys...don't be scared to post your pictures. I love pictures...short, long, middle, whatever..as long as it's looking good, post them. But the problem occurs when the thread is entitled "I GREW AN INCH IN THREE DAYS" and the pictures are a sham and a lie. 
It's like someone advertising a free crack giveaway...telling all the crackheads that it's the very best crack on the globe...but the crack is really baking soda and chalk dust.
It just hurts.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow... who knew people were doctoring photos that much? Just don't post pics if you aren't happy with your growth.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> Thank you. I guess I always assumed it was a straightener since I've only ever seen it used to get hair straight/straighter.



Ya, I understand. From what I've read/seen, if you have really kinky hair that's not relaxed of and you BKT it, it may help with ssks, you may be able to wear wash n gos without frizz and knots if you were not able to before. It doesn't really loosen the curl pattern, it just takes out frizz, which makes hair more manageable, I guess, but people get the two mixed up and think it straightens. And it doesn't last long either if you have unprocessed hair so you have to keep doing it.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 16, 2010)

CollegeChick said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again:
> 
> Hair length also depends on height.  Meaning, a woman who's 5'0 will get to APL much quicker than a woman who's 5'10.  So I personally give the taller woman more props.



ABSOLUTELY. If anyone remembers the character Evangeline from One Life to Live, she's like 5"7' you could tell APL on her was really long and flowy....I was over her APL hair for the longest.

Height really does make a difference


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> LOL, YES.
> I attached a picture of it...it's my own, so don't nobody start shouting at me.
> But anyway, the first one is what it looks like straight out the camera.
> The second one is how it be looking by the time it gets to LHCF!
> Most of the time, it's more subtle though.



Haha, wow. Now that I have the visual, I HAVE seen a few of those around... :scratchch


----------



## butterfly_wings (Jan 16, 2010)

^^I never thought of that but I guess it is true!


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly thanks for the pic!! I've definitely seen those.  
wow, just wow!


----------



## Avaya (Jan 16, 2010)

Unpopular Opinion :

I hate to hear visibly overweight/obese/morbidly obese women make disparaging remarks about natural hair.  That one scene in Chris Rock's movie _Good Hair_ where Chris was talking to the college students just made me feel some kind of way.  

How are you going to be so big that one of your thighs as big as a normal sized person's entire body. yet _you _want to make natural hair out to be something inferior and "unprofessional"?  Talk about jacked up priorities...

I'm sure your big butt wouldn't want someone to discriminate against you because of the way _you _look but you want to make comments about not hiring someone because of the fact that their natural, God given hair is kinky/coily/curly rather than chemically straightened?!?!  Yeah, okay...

I'm not natural by the way .


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 16, 2010)

^^^^ I'm glad I haven't watched that movie/documentary, I think it would make me angry.
I would be fuming if I saw that scene you are describing. I relax my hair too.


----------



## southernchocolate (Jan 16, 2010)

Avaya said:


> Unpopular Opinion :
> 
> I hate to hear visibly overweight/obese/morbidly obese women make disparaging remarks about natural hair.  That one scene in Chris Rock's movie _Good Hair_ where Chris was talking to the college students just made me feel some kind of way.
> 
> ...




Tell 'em how you really feel kid!!!


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

Avaya said:


> Unpopular Opinion :
> 
> 
> How are you going to be so big that one of your thighs as big as a normal sized person's entire body. yet _you _want to make natural hair out to be something inferior and "unprofessional"?  Talk about jacked up priorities...



Wellp...


----------



## dynamic1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Stop blaming the media and men for your hairstyling choices.  

First, women are a bigger influence over other women (hair, fashion, etc.)
Second, I have seen men tell women one thing and they still do another.
Next, what message do you think reinforcing so called "media beauty standards" (by way of long straight weaves) sends to men?
Don't expect other people to like something you have, if you don't like it either.  By that same token, if you love it..it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.   

Sometimes it is just hair and sometimes it really is deeper than we care to admit.  

Disclaimer: I like beautiful hair and/or a good style...no matter the texture or method used.  I can even appreciate a nice looking weave or wig.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Avaya said:


> Unpopular Opinion :
> 
> I hate to hear visibly overweight/obese/morbidly obese women make disparaging remarks about natural hair.  That one scene in Chris Rock's movie _Good Hair_ where Chris was talking to the college students just made me feel some kind of way.
> 
> ...



You are just hating  You are just jealous because she's a DIVA


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Jan 16, 2010)

chosen1 said:


> And why can't I be a proud black women with a relaxer in my head.  Im not trying to be anything else. I just want to  get a comb through my hair.  (Naturals dont tell me off)




I really hate 2 hear ppl make the assumption that relaxed hair=self loathing white woman wanna b...personally, going natural would take 2 much effort and would b a waste of time bcuz Im a slave 2 the doobie n would only straighten it anyway...plus...a relaxer has never damaged my hair


----------



## Tee (Jan 16, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I dont understand why so many ladies on here still go to the salon so often, do you enjoy getting your hair tore up? How you gonna go, get your hair wrecked then act brand new like you never saw it coming? All the resources you have on hand and you still took yourself to a hood sub-par salon. I'm sorry but you did it to yourself.


Many women go to pamper themselves, some women can't do certain things themselves and some don't care to do it they could.

Not all beautician are the devil with scissors in her/his hands.  We even have some great ones here.  Great hair and growth can be achieve in a salon/shop/shop in home.  We may not all go this route, but to each her own.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 16, 2010)

I just randomly found the full clip to chaos' siggy yall!! Attack of the wig snatchers
Pwaaaaahahahahahahahaaaaaa!


----------



## Maynard (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> I'm confused about why anyone would BKT at all. If its a product that could kill me dead as a doornail if I don't crack the window open high enough erplexed I will NOT be pucking with it.  If it's that deep I'd just get a relaxer.


 
THANKS WAS NOT ENOUGH!!!


----------



## BklynHeart (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> Why would I be scared of water when I am relaxed?  I really don't know where that myth comes from.  It's ONLY when you are a pressed natural that you may feel the need to fear water, sweat, and rain.


 you got that right! when I was relaxed I didn't mind when I got caught in the rain, slap that bad boy into a ponytail! Now that I'm natural, if it even looks like there's moisture in the air, my behind is grabbing a hat!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jan 16, 2010)

_*There’s no such thing as ‘ heat trained’ hair. That’s just another way of saying that your hair is damaged by heat,  if your natural curl pattern wont come back guess what it’s damaged, quit sugar-coating it.*_


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 16, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> If you're in the type 4 range, you're a grown adult sista and wish your hair was a looser texture in the 3s then you have some introspection to do and seriously need to deprogram yourself.....I find it really disturbing when I see grown women ...members of LHCF at that....still running up in unpopular opinion threads saying that...its sad and its not okay.
> 
> My hair does great with heat, its not the enemy when you have your technique together and do things in moderation.
> 
> ...


 
 HUGE COSIGN on this almost this entire post, especially the bolded. Like seriously, go back and read your own post.


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 16, 2010)

I think some things should be left up to a stylist if being a *DIY* equals looking like a* HAM.*


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dani.Nicole said:


> *HEY That is not true! lol Some people have to chop chop in order to attain healthier hair*. My hair broke off to less than an inch in some places so not cutting it was not an option. Plus I had to grow and cut out all the color that was in my hair. I tried holding on to some scraggly ends but realized that half of my head at SL and the other half not at SL was cute so I cut it. Still at NL, but hair is much healthier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ITA with the bolded.

APL nor BSL not considered long on an AA... I can count the number of AA women I know IRL with APL or longer hair on my fingers....and I know hundreds of AA women.


----------



## H4irHappy (Jan 16, 2010)

I hate to do protective styles, I wear my hair sometimes out of convenience sometimes rather than preference.

I haven't found a "non-ethnic" hair product that had worked successful for me.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 16, 2010)

Helpmeblongagain said:


> Just out of curiosity...is there a reason a natural head wouldnt like shampoo?


 
Lots of natural women find shampoo too drying and think of the stuff as satan in a bottle.  I don't have that problem.  I stopped using it at a time because I thought if no-pooing worked for them it would for me...not the case.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just because some people don't think BSL is long doesn't mean your word is the bible. Some AA women will never see BSL in their life..its pretty friggin long to me! 

MT did make my NG thicker but it made a large chunk of my hair break off..my first and last setback..but if it works for you..do you mama!

Please stop bending your neck all the way back, taking pics, then posting a thread asking if you made WL when u know darn well you are just past APL

If I want to take a wet length shot or whatever shot..thats my choice! Isn't it my fotki? You don't have to look at it regardless!

Don't think just because you are now toe length that you have the right to make other people feel bad and you can talk down on everyone else whose hair isn't as long as yours.

Just because I'm not natural doesn't mean I don't love my culture or love black people or appreciate my texture..If I didn't appreciate my texture I wouldn't stretch for 18 weeks..but I love and adore my natural folks!

Okay I'm done for now..love all of my sisters on here


----------



## exoticmommie (Jan 16, 2010)

funny thread, I'm  just passing through...


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jan 16, 2010)

CollegeChick said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again:
> 
> Hair length also depends on height.  Meaning, a woman who's 5'0 will get to APL much quicker than a woman who's 5'10.  So I personally give the taller woman more props.




I think torso and neck length matter more than height.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, here's mine...
-Back in the day I used cones, sulfates and grease and my hair was always BSL w/ no effort.  
-I think 15-step (or more) regimens are ridiculous and if you need to do that many steps, you are probably not using the right stuff in your hair to begin with
-This has been said over and over but...stop stretching your 2 little long strands of hair trying to claim BSL, if 98% of your hair is APL, then you are APL
-Don't jump on the bandwagon, use what is best for YOUR hair
-Just because you have natural hair doesn't mean you have to use all natural products

I have more, but I'm gonna stop now


----------



## **SaSSy** (Jan 16, 2010)

I personally consider "long" hair anything MBL or longer. Before LHCF I thought APL was long hair because I hardly ever saw it IRA for BW, but I also realize varies races define what's long hair to them. When I ask alot of hispanic, white, or asian people what's long in their book they feel long hair is MBL or longer; but when I ask BW or BM they say full SL or longer. People say my hair is "long" but I personaly don't feel so due to seeing long hair ladies on LHCF which has changed my perception of long hair. 

I don't believe in daily combing or brushing

I haven't used a brush on my hair in over 2 years. 

I don't believe in bagwagons.

If someone considers their hair BSL but the bra they have on is up way too high near their armpits, I'm sorry but I don't consider that BSL


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

I had to quote this from another thread, I hope you don't mind Liyah, but it sums up my feelings too!



Liyah said:


> I just KIM...
> 
> I just hate those "Claim it! It's yours!" posts, they kill me! I mean this is not a church revival or something!


----------



## Victorian (Jan 16, 2010)

My, um...burned straight, tortured, and weekly heat ravaged lol natural hair is retaining the same amount of growth, and is about 10 million times more pleasant to deal with than my uber healthy heat-free natural hair was.  *channels Christian Siriano* _...and I'm not apologizing for it_

Cones are awesome 

Olive oil, no matter how extra or virgin, can kick rocks  

Phony anything 

I brush the crap out of my hair on a daily basis and dare anyone to try stop me 

Truth:  APL, BSL, etc. etc....don't really mean anything in the grand scheme of things.  They are just convenient (although relative per person) markers.  The real question is: Is your hair as long as YOU want it to be?  Does it look good on you?  Your goal doesn't necessarily need to be an LHCF blessed milestone length...


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 16, 2010)

I love when you ladies egg the OP to post pictures of the damages and the responses follow:

"Hmm"

"Wow"

"Interesting"

"You're beautiful on the inside OP!!!!" 

I crack up everytime.....EVERYTIME!!!!


----------



## discobiscuits (Jan 16, 2010)

CollegeChick said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again:
> 
> *Hair length also depends on height. * Meaning, a woman who's 5'0 will get to APL much quicker than a woman who's 5'10.  So I personally give the taller woman more props.



aaaaand you can tell height relative to hair length or v/v by hair length pics?  

so let me get this right. a short person's hair grows faster than a tall person's hair? nope that can't possibly be what you are trying to say.

so maybe you are attempting so say it takes longer for a tall person's hair to reach their arm pit than a shorter person's hair takes to reach their armpit because the distance from the crown of a 5'10 person's head to her arm pit is greater than of a 5'0 person's?

i also guess that means growth rate is not taken into account. 

interesting.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

LMAO at how some folks are getting so mad  It ain't that serious. If you are happy with your hair then why do you give a care what some random person online thinks?


----------



## Victorian (Jan 16, 2010)

1star said:


> aaaaand you can tell height relative to hair length or v/v by hair length pics?  that makes no sense.
> 
> so let me get this right. a short person's hair grows faster than a tall person's hair? nope that can't possibly be what you are trying to say.
> 
> ...



IMO: the amount of growth, in inches/centimeters, over the period of time in question, is the only thing that makes sense to compare (if it makes sense to compare anyway).  *Regardless* of where it falls on the body.  Everyone's body & proportions are different, that's why we always get those debate threads about height, etc.


----------



## Almaz (Jan 16, 2010)

I hate people with busted hair trying to give me advice about mine. I am fine thank you


----------



## Bene (Jan 16, 2010)

1star said:


> aaaaand you can tell height relative to hair length or v/v by hair length pics?  that makes no sense.
> 
> so let me get this right. a short person's hair grows faster than a tall person's hair? nope that can't possibly be what you are trying to say.
> 
> ...



It also doesn't take into account different body types. I'm a short person with a looooong torso. I love how the tall people are like "Well, you got there sooner because you're short", yeah, ok .


----------



## Britt (Jan 16, 2010)

_The scissors is really not the devil 

Long hair is not the end all be all, especially when yours doesn't look good

No, I don't think everyone will achieve healthy, full, bsl hair. Face it and accept it. I have a friend who has extremely fine hair and I had her on a regimen that made her hair very much healthier, but honestly, that didn't help her hair's appearance too much (tho it was much healthier), as soon as her hair grew just a wee bit it looked frail and terrible... I went w/her to bc 2 wks ago and she looks FAB... work w/ what you got...She knows tho she prob can technically grow long hair, but it would look awful. 

A complicated regimen is really not all that necessary

I don't see the point in asking me what regimen does someone w/ 3b and higher curls have. It's cool to read it out of curiosity, but for me to think that if I follow their regimen I'd have similar hair is nothing short of a delusion. That's akin to me asking a curvy chick w/ a big booty how she gets her body like that... that will never happen for me, I'm naturally straight. 
_


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ladies let's woosah for a second! I'm tall as heck 5'9" and for some people who can make it from APL to WL in 1 1/2 years being 5'0" it may not be the same for me since I'm taller and it would take me longer to grow those extra inches all other variables remaining constant.


----------



## SVT (Jan 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> LMAO at how *some folks are getting so mad*  It ain't that serious. If you are happy with your hair then why do you give a care what some random person online thinks?



This is why I STAY ready to clanky-clank these types of threads....


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (Jan 16, 2010)

If heat trained hair is damaged then so is relaxed hair. *kanye shrug*


----------



## Tee (Jan 16, 2010)

butterfly_wings said:


> 1 more.  Making your siggy picture appear narrower doesn’t mean your hair is longer and it doesn’t really fool anyone.  Tis all



I thought I was the only one who peeped this.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh lawdy...


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 16, 2010)

SVT said:


> This is why I STAY ready to clanky-clank these types of threads....



 sighh......it was fun while it lasted SVT.


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (Jan 16, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> IMO: the amount of growth, in inches/centimeters, over the period of time in question, is the only thing that makes sense to compare (if it makes sense to compare anyway). *Regardless* of where it falls on the body. Everyone's body & proportions are different, that's why we always get those debate threads about height, etc.


 
Good point. People rarely post how many inches long their hair is.


----------



## Opey (Jan 16, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> ITA with the bolded.
> 
> APL nor BSL not considered long on an AA... I can count the number of AA women I know IRL with APL or longer hair on my fingers....and I know hundreds of AA women.



OMG, lmao, i read this as 
'I can count the number of AA women i know IRL with APL or hair longer than my fingers..' 

i shed a tear


----------



## Tee (Jan 16, 2010)

VersatileNatural said:


> If heat trained hair is damaged then so is relaxed hair. *kanye shrug*


And my relaxed hair is healthy as a horse baby.   No *kanye shrug* needed.


----------



## MelsWifey (Jan 16, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> My, um...burned straight, tortured, and weekly heat ravaged lol natural hair is retaining the same amount of growth, and is about 10 million times more pleasant to deal with than my uber healthy heat-free natural hair was. *channels Christian Siriano* _...and I'm not apologizing for it_
> 
> Cones are awesome
> 
> ...


 
Lol @ EVOO kicking rocks! I luv me some EVOO! It does wonders for my hair & scalp! But I can see how some people need something heavier cause my hair is very fine.

Im enjoying this thread because it is another firm example that hair growth is not an exact science. You'd have be crazy to STOP doing something that is working for you and is not causing damage just because its not popular.

Now, continuing to do things for style negating health and saying I dont want long hair anyway, well...


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 16, 2010)

BlackCardinal said:


> IMO: the amount of growth, in inches/centimeters, over the period of time in question, is the only thing that makes sense to compare (if it makes sense to compare anyway). *Regardless* of where it falls on the body. Everyone's body & proportions are different, that's why we always get those debate threads about height, etc.


 
Absolutely


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 16, 2010)

when some naturals dye to a lighter color, it sometimes looks like rust... or parched, dying grass.


*ducks stones* ♥


----------



## maysay (Jan 16, 2010)

Adaoba2012 said:


> Ladies let's woosah for a second! I'm tall as heck 5'9" and for some people who can make it from APL to WL in 1 1/2 years being 5'0" it may not be the same for me since I'm taller and it would take me longer to grow those extra inches all other variables remaining constant.



But that may not be true.

For example, my sister is 6 ft tall. She has a shorter distance, in inches, from nl to apl than I do and I'm 5 inches shorter than she is. She would make it to apl before me if we both retained all our length.

The point is, a tall person may not have "extra" inches just because they're tall. Everyone has different proportions so looking at height doesn't get you anywhere. It's better to ask the person how many inches they have between specific milestones and make comparisons based on that, if you're going to make any comparisons at all.


----------



## phillycocogirl (Jan 16, 2010)

Split ends can't be repaired.

BSL should be replaced with BSB.

Its sad to see 3 year olds with relaxed hair.

Not all naturals try to push natural hair like its a drug and they don't all look down on relaxed hair. Natural hair just works better for them. I'm inspired by both relaxed and natural hair.

The size of your hair strands matter just as much as texture when developing a regimen. Dense hair does not always equal thick or coarse hair. (Took me years to figure this out.)

You can't complain about slow growth if you never exercise, have a poor diet and don't clean your scalp properly after using 10 different products.

It's very rare that you can use both chemicals and direct heat on your hair on regular basis and still retain length.

Sometimes its better to let people be delusional about their hair goals. They will figure it out eventually.

Just because you're unimpressed by someones hair, doesn't mean you have to make them feel bad about it. Its an accomplisnment to them.


----------



## Mitey Cyrus (Jan 16, 2010)

Any normal, healthy human person with half-way decent hair care practices should be able to make it to shoulder length with little effort.


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 16, 2010)

I like to brush my hair. It's been the best detangling method for me so far.


----------



## Mimi22 (Jan 16, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> when some naturals dye to a lighter color, it sometimes looks like rust... or parched, dying grass.
> 
> 
> *ducks stones* ♥



*throws stones*


----------



## Tee (Jan 16, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> I love when you ladies egg the OP to post pictures of the damages and the responses follow:
> 
> "Hmm"
> 
> ...


This post made me laugh.  I have never seen this before.  (but I am not on this side of the forum much.)


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

maysay said:


> But that may not be true.
> 
> For example, my sister is 6 ft tall. She has a shorter distance, in inches, from nl to apl than I do and I'm 5 inches shorter than she is. She would make it to apl before me if we both retained all our length.
> 
> The point is, a tall person may not have "extra" inches just because they're tall. Everyone has different proportions so looking at height doesn't get you anywhere. It's better to ask the person how many inches they have between specific milestones and make comparisons based on that, if you're going to make any comparisons at all.




 True, true I never thought of it like that...and I got some LOOOOOONG legs  good point Maysay


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Me too...and I like the Chinese Braided Bun, but I don't braid it.
> But anyway, I don't understand how buns make people look unpretty or unkempt. It's not like you have to wear a naked Ms. Trunchbull bun...pull out some tendrils, make a swoop bang, put in a headband, wear some show-stopping earrings, try out a lavish hairstick, *throw a flower on that b*****...just do something.
> I apologize for the rant, but I've been thinking about this for a minute.



i laughed for like five minutes straight....love it!!


----------



## Tee (Jan 16, 2010)

phillycocogirl said:


> Split ends can't be repaired.
> 
> BSL should be replaced with BSB.
> 
> ...


Are these unpolular opinions or just your opinions?  I only ask because most of these are not unpopular


----------



## Tee (Jan 16, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


> i laughed for like five minutes straight....love it!!


I dont know how I missed *Chaosbutterfly* post.  That was good!


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

true I don't have a short neck as some taller peeps try to portray shorter women, I have long limbs too/torso (not freakish)

not all tall people have loooooong necks, just another excuse/assumption.




maysay said:


> But that may not be true.
> 
> For example, my sister is 6 ft tall. She has a shorter distance, in inches, from nl to apl than I do and I'm 5 inches shorter than she is. She would make it to apl before me if we both retained all our length.
> 
> The point is, a tall person may not have "extra" inches just because they're tall. Everyone has different proportions so looking at height doesn't get you anywhere. It's better to ask the person how many inches they have between specific milestones and make comparisons based on that, if you're going to make any comparisons at all.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

, yup, somewhere there are still a few trust worthy stylists.



simplyconfident said:


> I think some things should be left up to a stylist if being a *DIY* equals looking like a* HAM.*


----------



## Tee (Jan 16, 2010)

Gin said:


> You are not 100% natural if you BKT'ed.
> 
> You are 0% natural.


I have always wondered the same thing about natural who dye their hair and still say they are 100% natural.   you are not anymore.


----------



## Junebug D (Jan 16, 2010)

What IS health anyway?? My hair is dead and so is yours. If it's not splitting or breaking, then you are doing ok in my book. *kanyeshrug*


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

Meh. I'd rather risk looking a HAM for a few days (till I can take it down/rectify it) and at least it didnt' cost me any money.... versus going to a salon to pay through the nose and STILL risk having my hair jacked up. Not all of us are fortunate enough to know a great stylist who knows healthy hair care practices, lives in our area, and charges what we can afford. I ain't jumping a flight to the ATL for a weave, I'm sorry.


----------



## zazzi (Jan 16, 2010)

*I don't get the 24/7/365 protective styling.  What's the point of having long, healthy, gorgeous hair, only to tuck it away every day and night?
*Long term transitioning -- if it's been 22 months since your last relaxer and you only have 2 inches of relaxed hair left, why exactly are you holding on to it?  I'm really curious.
*Regimens that have more than a few steps and use more than a few different products are just too much.  Really.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't think height is the only factor. You can be short, but long waisted, or tall because of long legs, but have a short torso. I have a big head, but little to no neck.   I think my shoulders to my armpits might be a little longer than others, though.

As for BSL... well that depends on how you wear your bra and is an unstable measure no matter what your height is. 

It all evens out in the end, I'd guess.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 16, 2010)

Here my opinions on haircare:
Some people can get away with not protective styling and still retain length.
Healthy hair is beautiful hair whether its chemically treated or not. 
Beautiful hair can be any texture not just types 1-3!
IMO natural hair products are better than the synthetic stuff....if it was good enough for our anecstors then why are folks trying act all "brand new"?
I know people see it as a waste of time but pre-pooing with heat is the truth!!
Everybody doesn't need a trim or dusting every 6-8 weeks
Stop trying to find your hair twin cause the same products still may not work for your hair.
I don't use cheap products most of that crap is toxic!
Stop taking so many supplements and eat right and excercise(looking for the holy grail of speedy hair growth).
most times less is more but above all be gentle with your hair at all times.
I don't deep condition and haven't in years and I'm still retaining length and my hair isn't dry.
Just cause I love wigs/weaves and am natural doesn't make me "self-hating" cause I don't show my hair, plus I save alot of money,lol.
Stop spending on your money on being a PJ and use up what you have before trying a products or appliance, that money could be invested or saved.
Its nothing wrong with going to a stylist if you find one thats big on healthy haircare, some people use this time like a spa day. You don't have to DIY all the time with everything.
All hair is good hair as long as its taken care of properly.
Short hair doesn't make you any less feminine in fact some of the most beautiful women I know have very short hair or are bald.
Long hair doesn't equal femininity or look good on everybody just because you can grow it.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jan 16, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> And another thing...Posting a warning about the mess in your bathroom/bedroom is not hot.   If it's a hair shot - there's no need to have your panties hanging from the towel rack WTF? Clean it up! Dang....


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 16, 2010)

shan_2001 said:


> What IS health anyway?? My hair is dead and so is yours. If it's not splitting or breaking, then you are doing ok in my book. *kanyeshrug*



.
To me, healthy hair is moist, strong, supple, has a natural luster to it, and it looks and feels luxurious. It looks alive, even if the material itself is dead. 
Some people's hair may not be breaking or splitting, but if it's dry, brittle, dull, frazzled, and looks like it would burst into flames if you rubbed it between your fingers, then no...it's not healthy.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 16, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> .
> To me, healthy hair is moist, strong, supple, has a natural luster to it, and it looks and feels luxurious. It looks alive, even if the material itself is dead.
> Some people's hair may not be breaking or splitting, but if it's dry, brittle, dull, frazzled, and *looks like it would burst into flames if you rubbed it between your fingers*, then no...it's not healthy.


 
Chaos, you are hilarious!!!


----------



## Nya33 (Jan 16, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> And another thing...Posting a warning about the mess in your bathroom/bedroom is not hot.   If it's a hair shot - there's no need to have your panties hanging from the towel rack WTF? Clean it up! Dang....



Looool! Girl stop making me laugh, I'm catching up with this thread and laughing so much. What happened to this thread?
Oh and I tie my hair up with a scarf but I refuse to do it when my man stays over- cute bedclothes and big ol bonnet not a sexy look!


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

being from harlem I went to school with alot of AA chicks that had healthy heads of looooong hair, all of my friends had nice hair and still do, so it's bad to say AA women will never make it to apl again another wrong assumption. and sl/apl hair is considered medium length, bsl and beyond is where hair is considered long, its in the hair books not a tale tale.

I think that's what I get tired of with this site all the assumptions which normally are incorrect. I have always had nice hair and it wasn't because of a hair board, some people have asked me if I have any "before" pics, ummmm no my hair has always been healthy. I was lucky to have a professional as a mom and she took darn good care of my hair (for those that don't believe black stylists are good wrongo there are still some good ones just  haven't run across them yet) from her I learned how to care for my own hair *properly*. so many women on here have had damaged hair and they took the time to take care of it and have nice healthy hair right now some past apl (which some commented it won't happen for most), and as some said there are some people who are not into long hair and sl or shorter is a preference.


----------



## phillycocogirl (Jan 16, 2010)

Tee said:


> Are these unpolular opinions or just your opinions? I only ask because most of these are not unpopular


 
 Mostly these opinions are based on what i've seen in real life and in many threads i've read on this forum. Some are based on some of the topics mentioned in this thread. Some may be popular some not. I don;t really know what the general consensus is but its goes against what I have seen.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 16, 2010)

at why someone would join a forum for growing LONG HAIR and then get their drawers in a knot hollering about how not everyone wants long hair


----------



## purplepeace79 (Jan 16, 2010)

Natural is best


----------



## SVT (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I thought this was a random thoughts thread...*not a behind the text, sneaky bashing of peoples textures, length's, edges, etc.*  We have come along way, ladies...and we have got to do better!
> 
> I don't think this thread will last too much longer.  If it does, then I will come back and say I was wrong.




And after the subtext come the defenses. Then the back-and-forth. These types of threads just do not end well.


----------

